# Erster Char Damals



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (19. Mai 2010)

So ich wollte einfach mal in die Runde fragen welche fehler ihr damals mit eurem ersten char gemacht habt.

Ich z.b. erster char iss immernoch 39^^ist nen Priester auf Alli seite Habe damals einfach alles was ich gesehen habe angezogen so kam z.b. Stärke sachen krit und einiges mehr bei meinem char zusammen^^ bis mich damals mal nen rl freund aufgeklärt hatte was ich alles brauch als priester.
da ich mich überhaupt vorab net erkundigt habe welche klasse was braucht und wir ne eigene gilde aufgemacht hatten wo quasi rl gilden raids angesagt waren^^ und nur nen priest gefehlt hatte dementsprechend musst e ich halt priest nehmen^^ 

So das war mein erster char danach hatte ich zum glück raus was jede klasse braucht etc. 

was habt ihr falsch gemacht bei eurem ersten Char???


----------



## Arosk (19. Mai 2010)

Nichts, da ich einen Guide hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (19. Mai 2010)

ich war schon ehh und je zu faul nen guide zu lesen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lieber video oder erzählen lassen xD


----------



## ZAM (19. Mai 2010)

... Nen Ally anzufangen.
http://wowdata.buffe...ar/view/4935927
http://eu.wowarmory....r=Arthas&cn=ZAM


----------



## Shaila (19. Mai 2010)

Ich hatte einen Mensch Krieger. Mit Level 25 habe ich zum ersten mal den Talentbaum entdeckt. Und mit Level 35 habe ich erfahren das Intelligenz nichts bringt als Krieger. Dumm nur das ich dann nackt da stand, da ich soviele Int - Sachen hatte. Noch heute wird mir das nachgehängt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (19. Mai 2010)

Eine Gnom-Magierin auf einem englischen PvP-Server. Ich erinner mich weder an den Server, noch an den Namen des Chars... ich wollte wohl die gesamte Erfahrung schnell aus meinem Gedächtnis löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (19. Mai 2010)

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Eredar&cn=Gorillalol

Bis 69 auf Kargath gelevelt, dann hat Kollege auf anderem Server neu anfangen und ich hab meinen Hunter mit ihm auf Frostmourne angefangen ^^


----------



## Rasgaar (19. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Char war ein Menschen Krieger. Der arme Kerl war ein totaler Noob und bei 2 gleichstufigen Mobs lag er immer im Dreck.
Das war ein Vollblut-Barlow-Krieger. Der arme hats nicht über Level 30 geschafft und ist dann irgendwann im wirbelnden Nether verschwunden...
Sein Nachfolger war dann ein Menschen Paladin, den ich auf Holy hochgelevelt habe. Darum bin ich mir jetzt jede Seelenqual gewohnt... =)


----------



## Manotis (19. Mai 2010)

Ich hatte mir einen Nachtelf Jäger erstellt und wollte da hinten in Darnassus, hinter der Bank schauen was wohl hinter diesem Wasserfall liegt. Bin also erstmal völlig unüberlegt runtergesprungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Vom Geistheiler hatte ich keine Ahnung von gms erst Recht nicht also munter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit dem Geist hinterher, die Geschichte endete dann so, dass ich den 13er jäger gelöscht habe und einen neuen Jäger erstellt habe der lebt auch heute noch und ist immernoch mein main. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (19. Mai 2010)

Ich hab nicht gewusst, dass man gleichzeitig essen und trinken kann. Und so reggte sich mein Char nach jedem 2-3 Kampf 1 Minute lang. Das war spannend kann ich euch sagen 

Bis ein Tipp des Tages beim Ladebildschirm mich aufgeklärt hatte.


----------



## Bulldoz (19. Mai 2010)

ZAM du sprichst mir aus der Seele!

Mein erster und bis dato auch größter Fehler war, einen Alli damals erstellt zu haben. War eine Gnom Magierin, die aber nur bis LvL 39 kam. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war ich vom Server und der dazugehörigen Community, sowie von der Allianz total angekotzt.
Was folgte war Server- und Fraktionschange. Danach folgte mein eigentlich richtiger erster Char (Tauren Krieger) und 4 weitere Hordler. Und der darauf folgende Fehler war, dass ich meinen Krieger zu schnell gelvlt hatte und nix vom eigentlichen WoW mitbekam xD Glaube, ich brauchte damals so 4 Wochen auf 60.


----------



## Neonlicht (19. Mai 2010)

Hab mit lvl 50 gemerkt das es mehr als einen Talentbaum gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exilschweizer (19. Mai 2010)

Lang, lang ist´s her - obwohl ich schon vor erscheinen von WoW, aufgrund der Berichterstattung und so, immer nen Tauren Hunter mit Stangenwaffe spielen wollte, wurde der erste Char dann aber doch ein Paladin auf..äähmmm Perenold.
Das allerdings auch nur weil ich direkt von D2 kam und dort hauptsächlich Pala gespielt hatte - dachte mir " hmm ... gleiche Spieleschmiede, gleiche Klasse.. kannste ja nicht sooo viel falsch machen". Naja, Equip und Skillungs Fragen waren mir zwar schon klar..nur kam ich leider mit dem damaligen Gameplay vom Pala absolut nicht zurecht. So wurde der Char dann auch noch kurz vor dem Übertritt nach Westfall gelöscht.


----------



## LingLing85 (19. Mai 2010)

Mensch Magierin auf Mannoroth, Lvl.39 - danach hab ich mit WoW aufgehört...


----------



## Gerti (19. Mai 2010)

Scheiß Name, dass wars eigentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber keine Lust den zu ändern, weil die Hexe inzwischen recht bekannt ist und es Geld kostet. Und inzwischen hab ich mich eh schon dran gewöhnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sonst würde ich denke ich großartig nichts anderes machen.

Die Hexe ist mein erster Char und ich spiele ihn seit ca. 5 Jahren immer noch. Warwohl die perfekte Wahl gewesen, Die Berufe Schneidern/Verzaubern habe ich auch nicht verlernt. Und wieso ich den Namen noch habe: Ich habe mühsam(!!!) bis level 6 gequestet und hatte dann keien Lust allles nochmal zu machen, weil der Name doof war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morcan (19. Mai 2010)

Hm meine einzigen Fehler waren wohl Überheblichkeit...ich hab mich mit Level 6 gern mal an Mobs mit Level 12 getraut und irgendwie nie etwas aus meinen Fehlern gelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Kumpel von mir ist direkt aus dem Startgebiet rausgelaufen und wurde ebenfalls sofort getötet. Hat mich nur gewundert wie er die Ausrufezeichen über den Questgebern im Startgebiet übersehen hat ^^


----------



## Triados (19. Mai 2010)

Ich hatte einen Ritter. Und hatte vorwiegend intelligenz verbaut, da ich dachte, ich bin doch nihct blöd, sondern intelligent!
Mit level 42 hab ich zum ersten mla geskillt^^

und mit level 30 hab ich das ah herausgefunden........ naja xd jaaaaa, viele fehler gemacht^^


----------



## Arosk (19. Mai 2010)

Triados schrieb:


> Ich hatte einen Ritter. Und hatte vorwiegend intelligenz verbaut, da ich dachte, ich bin doch nihct blöd, sondern intelligent!
> Mit level 42 hab ich zum ersten mla geskillt^^
> 
> und mit level 30 hab ich das ah herausgefunden........ naja xd jaaaaa, viele fehler gemacht^^



Wtf Ritter?


----------



## Zhiala (19. Mai 2010)

Meinen ersten Hordechar auf Frostwolf zu machen war ein grober Fehler! 
Ich dachte das ich dort eher mal Tipps bekommen könnte weil ja alle RL-Bekannten da spielten.
Als ich dann eben jene Bekannten mal nett um Hilfe fragte weil mein Kadaver für Stunden gecampt wurde reagierten sie genau wie jeder andere den ich bisher gefragt hatte mit Sprüchen wie "geh doch weinen" "dann musst du eben schneller laufen" "Noob" "Drecksboon geh sterben" und ähnlich netten Sprüchen. 
Es wäre sicher nicht so schwer gewesen für die 3 60er den einen ?? mal eben platt zu hauen damit ich entkommen könnte aber da fehlte wohl die Zeit einem "Nutzlosen kleinen lvl 30 Schami" zu helfen, auch wenn man gerade bei XR steht und angelt...

Jetzt bin ich auf nem Normalen Server und hab einen neuen Bekanntenkreis. Nie wieder werde ich mir so einen Mist wieder freiwillig antun!


----------



## Sunyo (19. Mai 2010)

Ich hab damals bis lvl 20 oder so immer noch das "Startequip" getragen, weil ich dachte "Beim Anlegen gebunden" heißt, dass ich das dann immer trage und nicht wechseln kann. Und ich wollte mir doch unbedingt die T-Rüstungen holen =/


----------



## klickybunty (19. Mai 2010)

Sunyo schrieb:


> Ich hab damals bis lvl 20 oder so immer noch das "Startequip" getragen, weil ich dachte "Beim Anlegen gebunden" heißt, dass ich das dann immer trage und nicht wechseln kann. Und ich wollte mir doch unbedingt die T-Rüstungen holen =/






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 best! xD


----------



## Exeliron (19. Mai 2010)

ein untoter krieger der es bis lvl49 geschafft hat mit deff-skillung und schild zu leveln bis ihm mal erklärt wurde dass es noch 2 andere talentbäume gab...das war dann doch zu viel und ich hab einen hunter bis auf lvl70 gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 server war der gleiche, bin ihm bis zum schluss treu geblieben ^^


mfg, exe


----------



## MarZ1 (19. Mai 2010)

indirekt hab ich keine atribute beachtet, dacht "die 2 stärke interessiert doch keinen" und dann nur nach dem rüstungswert geschaut, jaa nicht nachgedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann z.B. als schami(melee!) intel+wille und 574 rüssi drauf gehabt dann aber viel ausdauer gefunden mit 580 rüssi und angezogen ^^

also insgesamt kein plan von den attributsystem gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis ich in die bc welt kam da hab ich glaubig mal kommentare dazu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Reptil (19. Mai 2010)

garnichts ^^

mein erster char ist immer noch mein liebstes baby ;-)
auch wenn ich im moment meist am twinken bin

mit im die welt zu erkunden und das spielen zu lernen wahr immer die geilste zeit ihn wow
bei jeder erweiterung ist er auch immer der erste der an den speck darf 

Holly priester ftw


----------



## Cebroc (19. Mai 2010)

Als ich mit meinem Jäger das erste mal in einer Ini war (Scharlachrotekloster)habe ich um *Weißsträhnes Kappe*
gewürfelt.

Und danach hab ich mich noch gewundert warum ich gekickt wurde.


----------



## Willtaker (19. Mai 2010)

The schrieb:


> garnichts ^^
> 
> mein erster char ist immer noch mein liebstes baby ;-)



THIS!


----------



## Wowler12345 (19. Mai 2010)

Ich bin nie zum Lehrer gegangen, weil ich immer dachte, der sagt nur was man machen muss mit der Klasse und darauf hatte ich kein bock! xD


----------



## kinziggangster (19. Mai 2010)

Hab damals bei meinem ersten char nur drauf geachtet was er für ne rüssi hat also schwere, stoff oder leder. So kams dass ich mir dann leider nen pala und keinen Druiden oder Hexer hochgelvlt hab =( http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Die+Nachtwache&cn=Ðefqôn

Danach kam dann mein Hunter, auf den ich ganz stolz bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und jetzt lvl ich mir nen warri 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arasouane (19. Mai 2010)

als lvl 28er krieger is das stainkrallengebirge sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr groß und du hatscht eeewig.
ALso, hab ich mir beweglichkeits-sachen angezogen und tatsächlich eingebildet, damit schneller laufen zu können xD

Eigenltich war wow da noch arg für mich. keine addons, keine guides. hatte niemanden der mich aufklärte. 

Da gabs ne quest die mich nach ratschet bringen sollte. tjo, ohne addons karte komplett zu. hat schon 2 stunden gedauert bis ich im brachland ratschet gefunden hab.

Ich glaub, ich mach das jetzt gleich. Addons runter. ally char anfangen und leeeesen

lg


----------



## nirvanager1 (19. Mai 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Scheiß Name, dass wars eigentlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



same here 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nur wars keine hexe sonder n jäger ^^


----------



## Oolie (19. Mai 2010)

Sommer 2006. WoW installiert. Intro aufgesogen.... Charakterauswahl-Menü. Und was mach ich heldenhafte Gurke natürlich? Einen N8-11 Krieger... Und schön alle Punkte stur auf Waffen geballert^^ Der hats dann bis auf 47 geschafft, dann wurde mir die Allianz zu blöd und ich hab n Troll-Jäger angefangen. War zu der Zeit eine verdammt gute Entscheidung, man wurde freundlich behandelt bei N00b-Questions und häufig auch mal tatkräftig unterstützt. Gabs damals bei den Allies seeeeehr selten, man wurde meist beschimpft oder belächelt.

Heute sind die Vollpfosten, dank Fraktionswechsel, auf beiden Seiten gleichmässig vertreten. Das gilt aber auch für die netten Leute...

LG, Oolie

PS: Der Warri und der Jäger wurden beide eingemottet, existieren aber noch. Hab mit BC rerolled und hab jetzt einen Main (Schurke, sein grösster Fehler war sein Name: "Assasinor", heute Sinserrar), zwei Alts (DK und Holypala, der nur darauf wartet die Rasse zu wechseln. Tauren-Pala Incoming!!!) und diverse "Langeweile-Twinks"...


----------



## Skullwing (19. Mai 2010)

Ist schon lange her, aber ich weiß noch das Alchemie und Juwelenschleifen meine ersten Berufe waren.

Zum Glück wurde ich schnell aufgeklärt welche Berufe zueinander passe :-D

Mein erster Char war ein Dreanei Mage der auch die 80 erreicht hat :-D.


----------



## Reflox (19. Mai 2010)

Mit einem lvl 5er versucht im Schlingendorntal zu questen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marthum (19. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Char war ein Nachtelf Krieger auf Dun Morogh. Auf dem Account von einem Freund. Den hab ich bis ~18 gelevelt. Ich glaub mein Freund hat den inzwischen gelöscht. R.I.P. Farondil!!

Dann Monate später auf Thrall einen Tauren Krieger angefangen. Mein erster und einziger 80er. Gehegt und gepflegt.


----------



## x_wow_x (19. Mai 2010)

Hm ich relativ viel Glück gehabt da ich mit Bc angefangen habe und da schon der Guide-Fluß relativ groß war der gravierenste Fehler allerdings war das ich 1 Woche vor dem Patch wo die "Gratis"-Version vom Paladin-Pferd rausgekommen ist ich sie noch abgeschlossen habe ganz ^^ 500 Gold futsch ^^ (war zu Bc ein seeehr langsamer Lvler. muss ich dazufügen)


----------



## Haszor (19. Mai 2010)

Erstmal... schöner Thread.

Mein erster Char war ein... Gnom Hexenmeister, ich war ein kleiner junge der sowieso keine Ahnung hatte.... Ich hatte in jedem Talentbaum unsaglich viele Skillpunkte, keine Ahnung von stats und "How to - Wie mache ich Gold?"... 
Der größte Fehler war wahrscheinlich das der Hexer pinke Haare hatte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxhajoxx (19. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mitn Hexer angefangen den hab ich bis 31 gelevelt, hatte von Talentbäumen keine Ahnung und war halt ganz komisch geskillt hab immer das genommen was cool klang
Was dann war ich hatte immer nach ca. 4-5 Schattenblitze(heißen die so?) kein Mana mehr und musste mich hinsetzen, das war so nervig das ich schon gedacht hab drecks Spiel warum finden das alle so toll.
Dann hab ich meinen Hunter entdeckt und gemerkt "Oh es ist doch geil"


----------



## Magcornu (19. Mai 2010)

Mein achil lvl 60 mage den ich anfang tbc gelöscht hab *schnüff* wieso hab ich das nur getan? WIESOOOOO ;_;


----------



## wildrazor09 (19. Mai 2010)

Ich war voll und ganz zufrieden mit meinem Orc Hexenmeister, ich hatte Guldan als Vorbild^^ Ansonsten hab ich den Fehler damals gemacht, den ich aber zum glück gemacht hatte :

Ich hatte Kürschnerei als Beruf (als Hexer) und wollte deshalb Lederverabreitung haben, da das ja sehr gut zusammenpasst. Doch dann habe ich ausversehen Schneiderei genommen, erst mit 40 dann habe ich erkannt das das die richtige "Wahl" war.


----------



## Boddakiller (19. Mai 2010)

2 Sachen:

erst mit level 35 gemerkt das ich Gifte habe
erst mit level 17 gemerkt das ich Talente habe


----------



## __FL3X (19. Mai 2010)

Manotis schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir einen Nachtelf Jäger erstellt und wollte da hinten in Darnassus, hinter der Bank schauen was wohl hinter diesem Wasserfall liegt. Bin also erstmal völlig unüberlegt runtergesprungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ganz genau dasselbe ist mir auch passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur war es bei mir ein Nachtelf Druide ;D


----------



## Jensens (19. Mai 2010)

Nen untoten Magier gespielt und als Berufe Kürschner und Lederer gewählt. Als ich dann mal im Chat nachgefragt hab wann denn ein Mage Leder tragen kann wusste keiner wirklich bescheid. Nach ca ner halben Stunde kam dann die Info "Soweit mir bekannt ist können Magier leider kein Leder tragen". War so 1-2 Tage nach Release, sowas wie Guides und Infoseiten gabs da kaum^^
Ausserdem bin ich anfangs regelmäßig aus den Instanzen rausgelaufen bis ich gemerkt habe dass der Ruhestein nur einen Colldown hat und sich nicht wie fälschlich angenommen verbraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holy Light (19. Mai 2010)

mein erster und einziger char ist mein pala ^^
hab damals als retri stoff getragen weil ich es stylischer fand...
und ich hab andauernd screens von nutzlosen dingen gemacht ^^


----------



## revanx (19. Mai 2010)

hatte nen mensch krieger level 6, bin in elwyn zu den level 10er mobs gelaufen ständig gestorben irgendwann war rechts unter der mini map alles rot und ich hab nich mal gleichlevelige mobs gekillt. dann hab ich den char gelöscht^^


----------



## Grushdak (19. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Char war ein Menschen-Paladin.
Irgendwann kroch ich mit ihm durchs Eschental beim Holzfällerlager der Horde,
als er in ein Loch rutschte und nicht wieder rauskam.

Ich weiß nicht mehr, wie es dann genau war.
Jedenfalls kein Ticket, keine Option "Automatisch Freisetzen" bei "Feststecken".
Ruhestein ging auch nicht.

Somit habe ich ihn mit ca Level 25 quasi begraben.


----------



## Apologist (19. Mai 2010)

wollt am anfang unbedingt ein pala spielen und ein zwerg, als ich gesehen hab das geht natürlich gleich angefangen...mit lvl 20 is mir aufgefallen das der einfach kein dmg macht (ja zu classic war das noch so).
am ende war ich so angefressen, hab den gelöscht und nen gnom mage angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


den hab ich auch bis tbc als main gespielt, als er 70 war hab ich dann nochmal den paladin ausprobiert,
diesmal aber als blutelfe...komisch soviel hatte sich bis dahin doch garnig geändert, vergelter palas wurde erst zu ende 70 hochgepatcht. aber schnell wurd mir klar das is mein neuen main, und das is meine kleine bis jetzt. 
Is aber heal geskillt^^


----------



## Mirastor (19. Mai 2010)

Hach... schöne Erinnerungen kommen hoch, wenn ich an meinen ersten Zwergen Krieger in Classic zurück denke.

Irgendwie hab ich damals gedacht, dass mir Erkunden ja mehr Erfahrung bringt als Mobs zu prügeln. Also bin ich freudig zu Fuß durch die Gegend gestiefelt hab alles erkundet was sich erkunden ließ und hab dann mit Stufe 22 erfolgreich den Rundkurs Menethil -> Theramore -> Düstermarschen-> Brachland -> Ratschet -> Beutebucht -> Schlingendorntal -> Dämmerwald bewältigt und zum ersten Mal Sturmwind betreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann bekam ich noch ne Quest, die mich durchs Arathi nach Süderstade führte, auch hier war ich um welten zu niedrig aber es war auch hier einfach wieder lustig jeden Winkel zu erkunden. Tarrens Mühle war im Vorgebirge aber die erste Ortschaft die ich angesteuert habe.... die Wachen warn aber dann ziemlich unfreundlich xD


----------



## Shon (19. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Char war ein Tauren Hunter. 

Ich hab zu Anfang nicht verstanden wie man Fernkampfwaffen anlegt und nutzt und hab somit bis ca. Level 20 mit der Nahkampfwaffe gekämpft. 
Ausserdem hab ich mir bei einem Freund ganze 2g geliehen um einen weißen Stab bei sonem Waffenhändler zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mir noch eingefallen ist: Ich hab in Mulgore immer diese Kodoherden gejagt. keine ahnung wie oft ich dabei gestorben bin ;D


----------



## WoWFreak112 (19. Mai 2010)

Das war ein Krieger kurz nach dem Release von WoW, naja dank dem Handbuch habe ich damals wohl auch Stärke, Ausdauer und Beweglichkeit gesetzt, ging schon ganz gut (Krieger ist auch heute mein Mainchar).
Allerdings habe ich Deff gespecct und so ziemlich langsam (auserhalb von Inis zumindest) gelevelt.


----------



## Prothe (19. Mai 2010)

mein erster char im juni 2005 war ein krieger. der fehler war, dass er keine damage machte und tooooootal langweilig war. danach zockte ich hexer und wow war geil^^


----------



## Lórdkníght (19. Mai 2010)

Der erste Char war schon ein einzigartiges Erlebnis in WoW...

Ich hab mit einem Nachtelf Krieger angefangen. Damals hab ich einfach gedacht. "Nimm alles, was dir unter die Finger kommt und ziehs an".
Das hat so bis Lvl 50 gedauert, bis ich von nem Freund aufgeklärt wurde. 
Ich habe über ein Jahr gebraucht um auf 60 zu kommen, weil ich mir einfach rumlaufen, low-lvl mobs killen und Quatsch machen mehr Spaß gemacht hat, als zu questen.
An Instanzen kannte ich bis dahin nur die Todesminen.
War schon ne lustige Zeit.
Anfang BC hab ich dann angefangen schneller zu lvln um raiden zu können.
Dieser char ist immer noch mein main und macht mir am meisten Spaß.


----------



## sorahn (19. Mai 2010)

Ich habe mit meinem ersten Char (siehe Signatur; noch vollkommen unverändert) nie Equip angezogen auf welchem "Seelengebunden" bzw "Beim Anlegen gebunden" stand. Ich hatte Angst, dass ich die Dinger dann nie wieder ausziehen könnte xD Zum Glück ging das nur bis Level 20 oder so...schon dumm ^^


----------



## nussimaster (19. Mai 2010)

ich habe ein pala anfangen und spiele den heute noch zu bc zeiten hat mir unterstell ich hätte dengekauft von ebay weil meine rüstung kunter bund war optisch habe ich net so drauf geachtet


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Mai 2010)

Der hier: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Lothar&cn=Shaady

Der war zwar damals noch Nachtelf und hatte einen anderen Namen, aber im Prinzip der gleiche. War irgendwann 2005 kurz nach Release. Dachte mir, dass es toll wäre, sich eigene Waffen zu schmieden und habe glatt Schmiedekunst als Beruf ausgewählt. Naja, in Auberdine waren halt solche Lehrer dafür, die schlagen einem mit ihren Berufen fast schon ins Gesicht. 

Grobe Fehler habe ich aber glaube ich nicht gemacht, habe damals mit einem Freund gelevelt und wir haben uns ganz gut ergänzt. Nur dass es ein T0 gab, das wusste ich nicht. Muss irgendwie an mir vorbeigegangen sein. Bin dann mit meiner Rollenspielgilde MC gegangen und hatte noch grünes Equip. 

Zum Glück wurde mir aber gratis - ich musste nur gelegentlich mit einem Kürschner ein paar Drachen erledigen in der Brennenden Steppe, deren Schuppen wir dann zum Lederer schickten - das schwarze Drachenschuppenset hergestellt, inklusive der sehr seltenen epischen Stiefel. Tjo, finde mal so ne Freundlichkeit heutzutage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke an Astoreth von den Todeskrallen an dieser Stelle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muckibart (19. Mai 2010)

Bevor ich WoW 2005 angefangen habe hab ich damals die GIGA Games Sendungen zu diesem neuen tollen Spiel gesehn und dabei sinds se mit nem Nachtelfen Hunter rumgerannt und dachte dann mach mir auch ma nen Nachtelf Schurken... naja hab den bis 60 gezockt weil er mein erster Char war aber hab ihn dann liegen lassen und nen Zwerg Hunter getwinkt der heute noch mein main is. 
Seit es Rassenwechsel gibt zock ich den Schurken wieder, nun als Gnom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Zwerge und Gnome ftw!


----------



## Don_ftw (19. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Char war ein Nachtelf Schurke. Erst ab Lvl 19 habe ich bemerkt das es einen Talentbaum gibt. Und ab Lvl 22 habe ich erst bemerkt das es außer Meucheln zu skillen auch Täuschung und Kampf gibt.. ^^
Hab ich damals einfach nicht gesehn xD 

Naja.. 

Mfg Don


----------



## Makku (19. Mai 2010)

1. Char war ein Paladin... hat auch alles gut geklappt, Talentbäume kreuz und quer geskillt und irgendwie immer durchgekommen... fand damals toll, dass man auch heilen konnte... und ich wollte nie wahrhaben, dass mein Pala keinen richtigen Schaden machen kann... eigentlich hätte ich in unserer 5er Gruppe Heiler sein sollen... aber wir haben alle wie verrückt versucht, dem eigentlichen Tank die Aggro zu klauen... so um Level 45 rum haben wir unsere eigentlich nette Gilde mangels Spielverständnis aufgelöst^^... keiner wusste so richtig, wie er seinen Char spielen sollte... aber mittlerweile haben wir es im Griff und spielen wieder gelegentlich zusammen ,-)))


----------



## TippEx95 (19. Mai 2010)

Cebroc schrieb:


> Als ich mit meinem Jäger das erste mal in einer Ini war (Scharlachrotekloster)habe ich um *Weißsträhnes Kappe*
> gewürfelt.
> 
> Und danach hab ich mich noch gewundert warum ich gekickt wurde.



Naja, da wars ja eh vorbei^^

Ich hatte auch keinerlei Ahnun vom Attributsystem und nur nach Rüssi geguckt.


----------



## Tiferio (19. Mai 2010)

Mein allererster Char war ein Nachtelf Schurke ders bis lvl 2 oder so geschafft dann kamen ungefähr fünf andere Chars bis ich dann nen Blutelf Paladin(Der heute noch existiert aber nich 80 sonder 71 ist) gemacht.
Den hab ich Heilig geskillt und dann in den Instanzen immer in den Nahkampf gegangen bin weil ich nich gewusst habe das ich wenn ich Heilig war heilen musste. Als der Pala dann 50 oder 60 war hab ich mir nen Gnom Magier gemacht weil alle die ich kannte und WoW spielen Alli gesgpielt haben. Der Magieris inzwischen 80 und mein Mainchar.^^


----------



## Tuskorr (19. Mai 2010)

Habe mir damals, einen Orc Krieger erstellt,
es fing schon damit an, dass mein Name sehr bescheiden war,
und ich meinen Krieger auf Def geskillt hatte.
Irgendwann habe ich mir für 20 Gold auf Stufe 35, einen blauen Stab im AH geholt,
bis mich jemand aufgeklärt hat, dass ich auf Stärke und Ausdauer achten muss.

Ich habe sehr lange gebraucht um ihn zu leveln (WoW war mein erstes MMORPG) und
war ungefähr auf LvL 40-45 als BC rauskam.
Habe ihn dann noch bis LvL 63 gelevelt, bis ich aus Frust, da ich bei 2 Mobs auf meiner Stufe down gegangen bin,
bis WOTLK aufgehört.

Da hab ich mir dann nen DK gemacht und auf 80 gebracht.

Vllt. werd ich ihn irgendwann noch mal auf 80 bzw. 85 bringen.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (19. Mai 2010)

mein größter fehler war gewessen mein allersten BE HUNTER 70 zu löschen , den ich damals in 3 tagen auf 70 hatte waren das noch zeiten xD , und als ich mein ersten char auf ein RP server gemacht hatte , hatte als neuling kein plan was RP heistxD bis mir einer mich auf geklärt hat ^^ es gibt noch mehre dinge die mehr als falsch gelaufen sind


----------



## Kersyl (19. Mai 2010)

Achja, mein erster char war ein Nachtelf jäger...An sich hatte ich kaum schwierigkeiten mit ihm, hab mit ihm bis lvl 26 DM abgefarmt...der war für classic eig total übertrieben...Statt zu questen hab ich immer dungeon gruppen gesucht, weil ich mir ALLES aus DM holen wollte...ALLES!

also hatte ich am ende einen random drop blauen bogen, 2x den Grausamen Widerhaken, das ganze Defias set, den defias dingens ring...achja das war witzig^^

Aber fehler hab ich nicht so wirklich gemacht, da ich nen coach hatte meine große Schwester, welcher ICH auf lvl 60 verholfen hab...und zu einem talbuk!...Aber das ist eine andere geschichte^^ Naja wenn ich ne frage hatte hab ich sie halt gefragt und alles war ok.^^

Auch wenn ich es immernoch bereue, zu classic nur bis ca. 41 gelevelt habe und mit bc nur kara gesehen habe...=/ naja Mir hats trotzdem mehr spaß gemacht als WoW nun gerade...hab 2 80er, das einzig coole ist mein Krieger lvl 26 den ich mir grad hochlevele...Und mein 32er mage, den ich noch rumgammeln hab^^

Jäger ist schon so alt und auf nem alten acc, daher zock ich ihn nicht mehr...dann Durft ich mal ne zeit lang highlevel hunter probieren und es hat mich...gelangweilt zu bc zeiten^^

Naja was solls. War schon witzig damals^^


----------



## Anburak-G (19. Mai 2010)

Erster Char war heilbaum, den ich allerdinsg nur bsi Level 22 gespielt hatte (gab damals keine ZM und als Heiler questen war sehr, sehr bescheiden^^)....

Kurz vor Wotlk hab ich den aber mit nem Kumpel gelevelt und nus isser seit wotlk mein Main (und immernoch baum^^).


----------



## corlay (19. Mai 2010)

1. Char Ork Hunter
Mit lv 5 denk ich mir nur so ...hm irgendwie ist Mulgore schöner als Durotar... die 2 Stunden durchs Brachland sterben werd ich nie vergessen


----------



## Breakyou (19. Mai 2010)

mein erster Char war ein Blutelf Schurke.
Es war der einzige Charakter den ich je intensiv gespielt habe.
Von Level 1 bis 80. Vom Beginn meiner WoW-Karriere bis zum Ende :>
Fehler hab ich dementsprechend viele gemacht. Aber dass ist mittlerweile alles vergessen..


----------



## Captain Jack (19. Mai 2010)

Mein allerester char... hmmm.
Das geht SEHR weit zurück, das war ein Tauren schamane (verstärker)(auf einem P-Server, ja schande über mich aber ich wollte wissen ob WoW das wert ist, was es verspricht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) habe ihn auf level 69 gelevelt, dann hat der P-Server dicht gemacht, ich bin noch 1 Monat auf diversen Servern umhergewandert und habe dann ein 3 Monate Pause gemacht mit Wow, dann aber hab ich angefangen auf eingem richtigen server, erster char, Draenei Magierin, auf 21 gelevelt und gemerkt, warum sterbe ich als Eis-Mage so schnell DX, Char gelöscht und ab auf nen neuen Server (Ulduar wo ich jetzt auch bin). Das war September, habe eine untote Priesterin gespielt, bis 11 gelevelt und eine geile Gilde gefunden (wo ich jetzt auch bin^^).
Dann habe ich ne schurkin angefangen, blutelfe und in der zwischenzeit die priesterin gelöscht, weil ich nicht mehr wollte (obwohl ich ne schattenpriesterin wollte D:, ist bis jetzt meine lieblingsklasse aber dennoch überwinde ich mich nicht D, habe 2 Monate gebraucht um die Schurkin auf 55 zu bekommen (ist sie zwar jetzt immer noch aber sie ist mein char in Ehren http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-achievements.xml?r=Ulduar&cn=Dmglerin&gn=Tides+of+Darkness 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Habe nen Dk gemacht in auf 70 gebracht innerhalb von 2Wochen und 2 Monate gebraucht um auf Level 80 zu bringen. Also so stand ich nun auf level 80, frisch, immernoch in der selbengilde, wollte raiden hatte aber keine ahnung von guten skillungen (meine war öhm scheiße ^^). Ich wurde (schlecht equipe) bei einem Onyxiaraid mitgenommen, ohne bufffood und flask (was ist das oO, waren meine ersten gedanken) wir haben sie zwar gelegt aber ich wurde schon ziemlich zusammengeschissen ^^ ich schaffte es von schaden nichteinmal annähernd auf die werte des tanks. Dann habe ich selber 1 Monat gebraucht um einigermaßen gutes equip zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
Meine Gilde hat mich in der zwischenzeit (immer noch unterequipt, geraed gut genug für ulduar10) ninjainvitet für icc10 und wir haben die ersten 3 bosse gelegt.
Inzwischen habe ich immer bufffood, halte mich in einer guten skillung an eine gute Rota, mein equip ist gut und ich bin schon in der gildenstammgruppe für icc10 und 25iger komm ich auch schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Unholy von beginn bis ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Ulduar&cn=Kaminur


----------



## Pepper1991 (19. Mai 2010)

Mein aller aller aller aller erster char war nen untoter krieger, damals hab ich durch das spiel überhaupt noch nich geblikt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, naja hab den auch nur bis stufe 10 oder so gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moronic (19. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Fehler war das ich den Jäger als Klasse wählte, der zweite das es ein Nachtelf war :-P

Aber das liegt so weit in der Vergangenheit...

...weiß nur noch ich hatte ihn auf Level 20 gespielt, dann hab ich ihn gelöscht.

Aber wirkliche Fehler sind mir nie untergekommen, da ich mich vorab informiert hab und mir klar war das zB ein Priester keine Stärke braucht *aufTEschiehl*


----------



## Nurmengard (19. Mai 2010)

Ich bin schon seit Anfang an dabei, am Anfang hatte ich von garnix ne Ahnung, hab mich immer gefragt was diese goldenen Ringe um mich bedeuten (level up) xD


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (19. Mai 2010)

Moronic hab ja gesagt hab mich net wirklich informiert und wies halt so ist wenn man keine infos hat über irgendwas ist man nunmal der größte kackvogel^^


----------



## Xelxzorn (19. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Char damls war ein Troll-Jäger auf Kargath ,hab dort anfangs mit Freunden und Verwandten gezockt.. 
Dann sind die meisten auf nen anderen Server gegangen und auf die Alli Seite gewechselt.. 
Danach hab ich ihn nur noch vereinzelt gespielt, nach Lust und Laune.. PvP usw, Crossroads,Darkshore usw... später halt die üblichen Bg's .. 
Vor den Realmpool's war ich mit ihm ziemlich bekannt, Bestienherrschaft's Jäger war damals ja das non plus ultra im PvP .. 

Njoa,bin dann auf den Zirkel des Cenarius gegangen und hab mir dort nen Mensch-Schurke gemacht, hab eigl. nie große Probleme mit den richtigen Item's und Skillungen gehabt.. kannte die Basics aus MMORPGs die ich vorher schon gespielt habe.. 

Im nachhinien fänd ich es schon nochmal schön diese Zeit in WoW zu durchleben, die Classic & BC Zeiten waren einfach noch die schönsten.. 

mfg
Xel.


----------



## Ahijad (19. Mai 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Scheiß Name, dass wars eigentlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




/sign,  war bei mir genauso xD
war damals auch noch stolz auf meinen lvl 20 wl und dann ganz schockiert als mein Kumpel aus Versehen seinen wahnsinnig tollen 30er Hunter löschte xD


----------



## Elemonarch (19. Mai 2010)

Ich habe mir als ersten Char einen Trollmagier erstellt.
Da ich mich nicht richtig auskannte, bin ich im Tal der Prüfungen nicht in die Höhle gegangen, in der man einige Quests macht (ich wusste nicht wie das Symbol auf der Karte für Höhlen aussieht :-) ) sondern bin ganz Durotar hochgelaufen. Da hab ich micht gewundert warum die Gegner so stark sind und hab aus Frust meinen Char gelöscht, auch weil ich keine Quests mehr machen konnte^^. Danach hab ich mich bei einem Rl Freund erkundigt und der hat´s mir dann erklärt.


----------



## DarknessShadow (19. Mai 2010)

also 
1. ally spielen
2. erst mit lvl20 erfahren das man neue skills kaufen kann beim Lehrer :O
3. als hexer erst mit lvl44 erfahren das man ein pet haben kann xXD (llvn ging eig hab mit rl freund gelevelt^^)


----------



## Merianna (19. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Char war nen Tauren Jäger hab den aber nur bis lvl 12 gespielt da kan man ja nocht net viel falsch mache
dann zu den Allies und Menschen Pala wo es dann auch besser leif und man langsam wußte wie was ging 
Dann den Server gewechselt und Menschen Warlock den ich dann auch 4Jahre gespielt habe und jetzt nach vielen Monaten Dk wieder zocke und mir noch genauso viel Spaß macht wie vor 4jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obsurd (19. Mai 2010)

als ich auf einem privatserver angefangen habe zu classic zeiten als vergelter pala .....


----------



## Megaschlumpf (19. Mai 2010)

es war ca. nach einem halben jahr seitdem classic raus war..
ich war noch zu jung um ein solches spiel sofort zu begreifen ^^
mein damaliger bester freund spielte einen zwerg jäger auf theradras. also dachte ich mir "okay also einen von der allianz auf theradras."
mein nächste gedanke war in etwa: "oh nachtelfen. die sehen aber böse und gemein aus. so einen will ich!"
dann wurde es also ein nachtelf jäger, weil ich den zwerg so cool fand.
mein kumpel mit seinem zwerg war immer mein "riesen vorbild". (er war damals lvl 31)
ich natürlich keinen plan von nix, mein kumpel war sich natürlich zu fein mir was zu erklären, und bin erstmal durch die weltgeschichte gelaufen.
wollte dann ein paar mal mit level 3 von teldrassil wegschwimmen, bis ich gemerkt habe, dass das nicht geht.
als ich das schiff gefunden hab, bin ich bis tausend nadeln stückchenweise vorwärts gestorben ^^ dann kam so ein komischer typ und meinte mich in eine gruppe laden zu müssen um mir ein "sw portal" zu machen. 
ich denk natürlich joa is doch toll un geh mal rein. kam dann bei den menschen raus, die ich damals verachtet habe, weil sie mir als volk zu "normal" waren.
naja als ich dann inzwischen durch gebiet entdeckung lvl 6 war, bergbau gelernt habe und ein paar stacks kupfer schon im gepäck hatte, war da auf einmal ein mob mit einem goldenen drachen ums bild. "hogger" stand da. naja paar mal daran verreckt und weiter gelaufen.
habe nachher in sw paar leute angeflüstert und gefragt ob sie kupfer brauchen. dann bot mir jemand 1 gold für einen stack. 1 GOLD!! das war damals für mich unbegreiflich.
ich hab mich total gefreut, sofort meinen kumpel angerufen und mit meinem gold angegeben. bin dann sofort zum nächsten leder händler und hab mir klamotten gekauft, die mehr rüstung hatten als meine.. weil je mehr rüstung, desto besser das equip. ist doch logisch.
nach noch ca. 10-15 weiteren leveln hab ich server gewechselt und nen druiden gemacht ^^
naja kann mich noch ziemlich gut an meinen anfang erinnern, weil ich noch paar screenshots rumhängen hab und mich gerne selbst deswegen auslache xD

hoffe das war nicht zu viel text ^^
ciao
Megaschlumpf


----------



## Saberclaw (19. Mai 2010)

Zwergenpaladin, der immnoch lvl 44 oder so ist.

Auf Grund eines Fehlers beim lesen der Fähigkeiten habe ich Richturteil als Manaverschwendung eingestuft und bis lvl 30 ca. diesen Spell nicht benutzt.
Dann wurde ich aufgeklärt und mein Kopf traf den Tisch kritisch.

Die guten alten Zeiten, es gab soviel zu entdecken...^^


----------



## mage4eva (19. Mai 2010)

mein erster char war irgendwas mit untot. ich glaube einen schurken oder wl. ich wolllte damals schurke nehmen. ich bin durch einen freund meines bruders auf wo waufmerksam geworden. als er mir das vom schurken erzählt hab hab ich dedacht, das schurken so richtig hinterhältig sind, also das sie zb auf bäume springen können und dan nvon oben den gegner angreifen.

als  ich dann wow hattte, mir einen untoten wl oder schurken erstellt hatte, musste ich einmal nach unterstadt, es war 3 uhr nachts, ich kam aus der stadt nicht mehr raus, ihc hba da 3 stunden vergeblihc den ausgang gesucht, bis ich keinen nerv mehr hatte und nen neuen untoten char erstellt habe, diesmal habe ich mir den ausgang/eingagn von uc gemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (19. Mai 2010)

also erstmal so nebenbei iss mir aufgefallen das sehr viele Nacktelf Jäger zu doof sind^^

So wegen UC das erste mal in UC omg ich habe da auch net rausgefunden ich dachte ich werde niemals 60 xD mittlerweile bin ich sogar sehr gern in UC^^


----------



## Darkdamien (19. Mai 2010)

mein erster char war mein orc shamy
hab auch einige fehler gemacht, zB melee geskillt und die mobs mit blitzen und schocks umgehaun xD
dass es 2 weitere talentbäume gibt hab ich auch erst ca mit lvl 20 gerafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da ich selber noch ganz gut weis dass ich auch mal einer der kknbs war, helf ich immer recht gern wenn mir jemand ne frage stellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darksasuke (19. Mai 2010)

Also mein erster Char damals war ne orc hunter weiss noch genau hab das spiel beim kollegen gesehen und der hatte tauren hunter und ich dachte mir fängste auch mal ne jäger an joar den spiel ich bis heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 seit 5 jahren xD


----------



## Hexalot (19. Mai 2010)

meine blaue tüte net für mich tanken lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (19. Mai 2010)

Darkdamien schrieb:


> da ich selber noch ganz gut weis dass ich auch mal einer der kknbs war, helf ich immer recht gern wenn mir jemand ne frage stellt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich helf auch gern.
allerdings hab ich mich mal ziehmlich schlapp gelacht als ein neuling gefragt hatte im /2 wie man denn zum zeppelin kommt daraufhin hat ein anrer zurückgeschireben musst bei Thrall nen ticket kaufen^^ 

der neuling war tasächlich bei thrall aber er wurde dann doch aufgeklärt früher oder später xD


----------



## Masouk (19. Mai 2010)

O.o mein erster Char: Ein Mensch-Krieger. Bei Lvl 9 hab' ich keinen Mob-Kampf gegen gleichwertige Gegner mehr gewonnen, bis ich die speziellen Aktionen in der Leiste mal ausprobiert habe...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und was sind das eigentlich für Fragezeichen über den Köppen?
Geht noch weiter: Nächster war ein Nachtelf-Jäger, immerhin bis Lvl 20 hat er geschafft, ab da gleiches Problem: kein Kampf mehr gewonnen, keine Quest mehr geschafft. War mir alles irgendwie zu hoch.

Und dann: Beiläufig erwähne ich in der Firma, dass ich da so ein Online-Spiel ausprobiert habe (7 von den 10 Tagen Testzeit waren rum), springt ein Kollege auf, schreit was von "WoW?", "Du?", "Fraktion?" usw. Wir haben dann auf seinem Server in den verbleibenen 3 Tagen einen Orc-Jäger auf ca. Lvl 30 gebracht... Den gibt's zwar auch nicht mehr, das hatte aber dann andere Gründe. Mein heute 80-er Verstärker Schami (Taure) war dann der nächste, und der bezahlte Account. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alles in allem ein sehr netter Einstieg!

War übrigens alles so Pre-Wotlk, also Herbst 2008.

Lok'tar. Für die Horde.


----------



## Hexalot (19. Mai 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Mit einem lvl 5er versucht im Schlingendorntal zu questen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



yeah das kenn ich...wahrscheinlich halb stranglethorn durch die reine anwesenheit gepullt^^


----------



## moehrewinger (19. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Char war ein Menschenkrieger Namens Akela. Vom Server bin ich mir nicht sicher, meine aber es war Aman'Thul. Guides gabs noch nicht viele (war nen Monat nach Classic-Release) und hatte auch keine Ahnung von irgendwelchen Spielmechaniken wie Tank, DD oder Heiler. Ich dachte mir Krieger klingt gefährlich, der haut bestimmt ordentlich rein. Bis lvl 24 oder 25 gespielt ca. Weiß noch das mich Redridge damals voll angekotzt hat. Naja Kriecher weg, Account von damals existiert auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (19. Mai 2010)

Naja. Ich hab mic zwar wie jeder etwas gimpig benommen, bei mir hat sich das aber zum Glück ziemlich schnell geändert da ich ein paar Freunde hatte die WoW schon länger gespielt haben. Ich muss sagen einen Druiden als ersten Character zuhaben ist echt eine der besten sachen die einem passieren kann, da mann Meele DD, Range DD, Tank und Heiler ausprobieren kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Romira (19. Mai 2010)

Meine Fehler waren: Bei meiner Paldine schön brav die Talentpunkte gleichmäßig auf alle Talentbäume verteilen und in Inis lange nicht kapiert, was es mit dem Würfeln auf sich hat und immer gepasst ... .


----------



## ChevesieLane (19. Mai 2010)

nun, wie bei den meißten hatte ich auch den talentbaum erst spät endeckt und da dachte ich auch, es gebe nur den einen und nicht 3^^

aber ich denke das noobische, war als ich mit meinen menschen den zwergen quest in sw annahm, de rmich nach loch modan führt und ich wirklich von sw nach loch modan gelaufen bin ( ja durch den wald, dann gebirge und dan durch gestorben in der steppe^^)


----------



## kingstan (19. Mai 2010)

Mein allererster Char war 'n Tauren Druide in der Testversion, der aber soweit ich mich erinner nicht einmal 5 Quests hinter sich gebracht hat.Da ich aber dachte, dass ich ja schon soooo weit wär 'nen untoten Magier angefangen (recht viel weiter ist der aber auch nicht gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).
Später dann (Muss Anfang Bc gewesen sein) mit meinem Bruder zusammen "richtig" angefangen.Wegen der Gilde von seinen Kumpels eher widerwillig Troll Schurke gespielt.Weil der aber mit lvl 7 ja auch schon wieder soooo weit war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wieder einen untoten Magier (immerhin bis 20 ^^) gespielt.
Als ich danach festgestellt hab, dass BC existiert Blutelfjäger durch grinden (Quests was ist das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) auf 70 gelevelt.Da allerdings nur Sachen mit Ausdauer angezogen, weil ich auf dem PvP Realm dauernd gestorben bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Weil das natürlich immernoch nicht allzuviel geholfen hat, hab ich bis WotLK aufgehört.

Mittlerweile auf 'nem anderen Realm und etwas mehr Spielverständnis unterwegs ^^


----------



## Espe89 (19. Mai 2010)

Also mein Fehler war ganz klar, dass meine ersten Chars, die ich gespielt hatte ein Loladin und ein Druide waren. Zu Vanilla WoW waren das die sinnfreisten Klassen überhaupt. Ich hab es nach einem halben Jahr sogar geschafft gehabt meinen Druiden auf lvl 60 zu bringen und hab ihn einstauben lassen :x Das waren noch Zeiten x)


----------



## Rygel (19. Mai 2010)

mein erster char war ein char der ersten serverstunden: ein jäger. ich habe auf alles gewürfelt was mir nützlich erschien (das ging damals noch, und guides gab es keine). die bunte welt azeroth war damals überfüllt mit den beliebten waidmännern und -frauen und so hatte man in fast jeder 5er-gruppe immer einen jäger dabei. das ergebnis, dieser itemflexibilität gepaart mit leichtem unwissen kennt heute jeder: der beliebte ausspruch "*HUNTERITEM"*. ich habe meinen teil zum allseits bekannten vorurteil beigetragen und bin stolz dabei gewesen zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Tsukasu (19. Mai 2010)

hatten nen ork krieger hab 2 einahnd schwerter benutzt ka wios hab aber voll wenig dmg gemacht ^^wollte nähmlich nen dd machen ^^ hab alles angezogen was am meisten rüssi angezogen ohn auf stk us zu schauen ^^naja das level ging ja^^.


----------



## Occasus (19. Mai 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> ... Nen Ally anzufangen.
> http://wowdata.buffe...ar/view/4935927
> http://eu.wowarmory....r=Arthas&cn=ZAM



WTF

ZAM spielt auf Arthas. Hoffe ich hab dich mal gekillt xD


Mein erster Char war der Hexer, der aber schon länger jetzt auf Eis liegt. Danach DK, Schurke, und momentan bin ich am Krieger leveln.


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (19. Mai 2010)

Erster Char war Pri
Ab lvl 12 und 2Punkten in Holy hatte ich keine lust weil naja damals echt kein Schaden kam (Classic)
Und der Name Hargim vorallem (Char hat ca. 3Monate bis zu lvl 12 gebraucht, obwohl ich 5h am Tag gezockt habe aber iwas hab ich falsch gemacht xD)

Danach kam Krieger mit Verzauberung/Schneider weil ja Taschen teuer sind XD > War dann Classic Main und BC auch und jetzt ist es n schöner Destrolock und dazu n Feraldruide
(Warri find ich iwie lwl seit Titangrips)


----------



## ZAM (19. Mai 2010)

Ich hab damals mit der Jägerin übrigens nie die Pets gefüttert und mich gewundert, warum die weg sind.


----------



## cured (19. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Charakter war damals ein Zwerg Jäger - hab mir das Spiel damals im Urlaub gekauft und konnte leider nicht spielen also hab ich natürlich ca. 30x das Handbuch gelesen und die schönen Bilder auf der Verpackung betrachtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - im Handbuch standen ja ein paar Sachen zu den verschiedenen Rassen und Klassen und irgendwie (war ja vor 5 Jahren ^^) dachte ich in meinem jungen dummen Hirn das Jäger wohl stärker sein müssen als andere, sie haben ja schließlich ein Tier das ihnen hilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jaaa Dun Morogh war sehr schön (is meiner Meinung nach auch der schönste Platz in WoW). So bis Level 26 gelevelt und mir ist aufgefallen das auf Items auch Attribute zu finden sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nunja irgendwie hab ich alles nicht gerafft da ich der einzige war der WoW spielte in meinem Umkreis.. soo 3 Monate nicht gespielt und mit 8 Rl Freunden neu begonnen - Troll Magier auf dem Server Mugthol - nunja der Fehler war wohl das ich mit Level 60 gemerkt habe das Trolle ähm speziell Magier total häßlich sind und bin davon ausgegangen das der "Rassenwechsel" bald kommen möge : D naja MC+BWL zu Classic und zu BC nur PvP nachm WOTLK release auf Rajaxx getranst auf 74 gelevelt und der Rassenwechsel kam raus - den Magier habe ich dannach nie wieder angerührt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 DK auf 80 gezockt eine HC gemacht und nie wieder mit dem DK eingeloggt. Krieger erstellt stur auf 80 gezogen und jetzt bin ich ein sehr erfolgreicher Tank auf Destromath 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer meinen Mager noch kennt bitte melden!

Charname: Vegaz
Gildeugnatores Primae Lucis
Server: Mug'thol
Partnergilde war: Pain and Pleasure - Dit der Maintank und der Lachbolzen Chíca den vermisse ich schon seit 4 Jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg 

cured


----------



## RedDevil96 (19. Mai 2010)

also mein allererster char war , wie bei vielen merkwürdiger weise , ein Mensch Krieger ... den hatte ich aber nur bis lvl 18 , hatte den mit ein test acc gespielt ..

dann halbes jahr pause und kurz nach BC wieder angefange mit neuen account ^^

und da war mein erster char ein Dreani Paladin bis lvl 40 gespielt ... dann wa auch ruhe ...

Dann n druide auf 80 , später ein mage & priest auf 80 ... 

und was soll ich sagen ? habe vor paar tagen mein pala wieder aus der mottenkiste geholt und tanke mit dem mittlerweile (ist jetzt auf 44) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (19. Mai 2010)

Troll Magier auf Rexxar 
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Rexxar&cn=Magickevin
Hatte viel spaß mit dem und ne kleine nette Geschichte

Also früher hatte ich kein eigenen Rechner und kein Internet zu Hause zum Glück hatten wir um die Ecke ein kleines Internetcafe wo jeder den ich kannte gespielt haben. Unzählige Stunden mit zahlreichen F2P MMOPRGS und Wc3 TD Maps verschwendet und dabei natürlich mein ganzes Taschengeld auf den Kopf gehauen. Irgendwann kamen halt alle auf den WoW Tripp sowohl wir 12-15 Jährigen als auch das ältere Semester 30+. Irgendwann ca ein 3/4 Jahr vor BC fing ich auch an und mein kleiner Mage war geboren Magickevin (Daher auch mein Buffedname)

Die ersten level waren total witzig und hatte ne Menge Spaß bis ich dann in der großen Stadt Ogrimmar stand AUFEINMAL schreit jeder ALLIANZ ALLIANZ AM VORDEREN TOR LOS LOS LOS!

Ich stand also da rum und dachte ich müsste auch irgendwie helfen können und schrei durch die Stadt: "Braucht wer Wasser oder Brot???" und ich kriege zahlreiche Whispers jeder wollte etwas....bis sie gemerkt haben das ich erst lvl 19 war aber es waren alle total nett zu mir und an einen Satz errinere ich mich noch ganz genau: "Tut mir Leid kleiner aber dein Wasser ist noch zu wenig für mich meld dich wenn du höher bist" 

Könnt sagen was ihr wollt aber zu Classic hätte es auf meinem Server nicht solche rumflennereien gegeben.

Achja und eine andere Geschichte zwar nicht mit meinem Char da ich das Spiel zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht kannte aber dennoch relativ witzig und fand wie alles damals wieder in dem Internetcafe statt.
Freund von mir musste kurz zum Restaurant nebenan und ich musste mit seinem Schamanen Höhlen des Wehklagens gehen....
Naja ich da voller Jugendlichem leichtsinn rein mit der Gruppe und dann droppte ein Item GRÜN GRÜN! und das Wüfelfenster ploppte auf. Immerwieder drückte ich Gier und wieder Gier und fragte mich irgendwann wofür Bedarf ist und mir fiel auf, dass ich es bekam immer und immer wieder. Stoffhosen des Wals/Affen/Gorillas Mondstecken und was es sonst noch so gab irgendwann kam mein Freund wieder und ich erzählte ihm voller Stolz das ich alles bekomm habe an grünen Gegenständen als er mich dann fragte wie ich das geschafft hätte sagt ich nur: "Hab einfach Bedarf gedrückt und hab alles gewonnen" das Gesicht von ihm war unbezahlbar als er die Kommentare der Gruppe gelesen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dognose (20. Mai 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> ... Nen Ally anzufangen.
> http://wowdata.buffe...ar/view/4935927
> http://eu.wowarmory....r=Arthas&cn=ZAM



Woot Zam is bei mir am server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wenn auch nur als alli....)


Fehler hab ich zwar nicht direkt gemacht da ich rl freunde hatte dies mir erklärt haben aber ich war fuuuuuuurchtbar langsam beim leveln^^


----------



## Antigonos (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo

Mein erster Char war vor etwa 4,5Jahren n Schurke. Bis etwa Level30 dachte ich der Stat Intelligenz_ würde mir helfen besser Schlößer zu knacken usw. Naja egal, er lebte bis Level60 war an für sich auch n guter DD (der einzige Char mit dem ich je guten Schaden machte^^) und dann verschwand er im Nether. Ich habe ihn aber mal wiedergeholt und auf 70 gezogen, dann verschwand er wieder im Nether. Mit WotLK habe ich ihn wiedergeholt und auf 80 gelevelt nun verschwand er aber wieder im... Hmmm ich glaube manchmal ich habe Langeweile oder so

mfG
_


----------



## Tamîkus (20. Mai 2010)

mein erster char war ein nachtelf hunter auf azshara mit bc auf blackmoore gegangen und dort nen tauren hunter hochgezockt kb auf die allys gehabt den tauren hunter spiele ich heute noch


----------



## bilibishere (20. Mai 2010)

Hab mit 2 andren Freunden mal das WoW Trial-"Angebot" begonnen. Hat und eigentlich recht gut gefallen und haben uns am 24.12.2007 (ja an das datum kann ich mich gut errinnern)

Haben aber damals nich gewusst, dass wir den Trail Account in einen Vollwertigen Account umwandeln konnten. Also zack neuer Account. Da wir aber nur mit dem Trial in Goldhain waren und weder lvl2 oder sonst was waren hatten wir keinen Plan von irgendwas.
Freund1 hatte sich nen Krieger erstellt, Freund2 einen Hexer und jetzt mal zum eigentlichen Thema ^^:
Da die 2 sich schon einen Char gemacht haben und schon los gelevelt haben (ich war daweil kA wo^^) bin ich mal WoW gegangen und hab mir einen Gnom Krieger gemacht. Im normalen Chat also /s oder Enter^^ frag ich ganze Zeit "Daniel? Daniel, wo biist du?" (Zur Anmerkung, mein Freund war Mensch). Als ich ihn endlich in msn kontaktieren konnte, hab ich ihm mal ausgefragt, Welche Klasse, Rasse usw. Er sagte halt Mensch, Hexer und er hieß ****ishere. Gut da ich keinen Plan hatte, erstellte ich mir auch einen Menschen Hexer, ebenfall mit dem "kürzel" ishere.. Manchen glauben heute noch, dass wir Brüder sind oder dergleichen^^. Nach ner Zeit hatte ich kein Bock mehr auf Fern Kämpfe, also bin ich mit meinem Hexer in den Nahkampf gegangen xD Wollte unbedingt Nahkämpfer sein (Hatte auch das "Entsprechende Equip dazu also +Stärke usw) hatte nur ein Schwert an und eben halt absolute non Hexer Stats an^^

Ich weiß bissl lang, aber ich finds immer noch total lustig^^


----------



## Al_xander (20. Mai 2010)

Paladin lvl 37 der Name war iwas mit Otto xD Auf Nethersturm, na ja hab den gelöscht kA mehr warum ^^ Na ja ab 37 kam ich nirgends weiter abe geskillt hab ich merkwürdigerweise richtig xD Ohne einen einzigen Guid o.ä. ^^


----------



## MayoAmok (20. Mai 2010)

Mein kleiner Bruder hat ziemlich zu Beginn von Classic angefangen, WOW zu zocken. 

Irgendwann zu BC hab ich mir das Spiel auch mal geholt, und zack, ein Tauren-Irgendwas auf Perenolde erstellt (empfohlener Server).

Ne Weile gezockt, kann mich an die ersten Level aber nicht mehr erinnern. Dann rief ich meinen Bruder an, ob er denn online sei, und ob wir uns online treffen könnten.

Nunja, er belehrte mich, dass ich gefälligst Allianz zu spielen habe und auch auf seinem Server. Und schon erstellte ich mir eine Zwergenjägerin auf Gilneas. Er kam auch prompt mit seinem Ehrfurchtgebietenden Hexer vorbei und brachte mir 5!!!!! Gold und ein paar Netherstofftaschen, die er vor meinen Augen selbst herstellte. Ich war beeindruckt. 

Ich erlente auf sein Anraten Kürschnerei und Lederverarbeitung und zog mit meinem Jäger von Quest zu Quest. Ich konnte mich aber nie entscheiden, was für ein Pet ich wollte und holte mir andauernd irgendein anderes, was vor mir rumlief. Ich hab auch versucht, Hasen und Kühe zu zähmen, was leider nicht klappte...
Damals musste man jedes Pet noch von seinem Fanglevel aus mühsam hochleveln und ihm Sachen beibringen, die man vorher von anderen Pets gelernt hatte. 
Dieses System erschloss sich mir nicht, und so starb die Jägerin mit Level 24 irgendwo im Rotkamm und wurde gelöscht. 

Geboren wurde nach meines Bruders Vorbild ein Gnomhexer, der bis heute mein Main ist. 

Achja, ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, wie mich ein Ingamebekannter mit seinem Level70 Hunter durchs Verlies ziehen wollte. Er stand in seiner fetten Rüstung neben meinem Gnomi vor dem Instanzeingang und hat mich so beeindruckt, dass ich den Account über den kostenlosen Monat hinaus verlängert habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reeperbahn (20. Mai 2010)

Mit meinem ersten char(nachtelf priest) habe ich mit lvl 13 im startgebiet harpyen gekillt und mich gewundert warum ich keine ep bekomme ... ticket geschrieben, gm hats mir erklärt das ich zu hoch bin ^^


----------



## Ezralia (20. Mai 2010)

bin damals mit meiner druidin als erstes am schneiderlehrer vorbei gekommen, also schnell schneiderei gelernt. dann hab ich den kürschner und lederlehrer gefunden, also kürschnerei und le.... oh man kann nur zwei berufe haben =/
mist da stand ich dann mit kürschnerei und schneiderei
da ich nicht rausfinden konnte wie man die berufe wieder verlernen kann hab ich dann schneiderei weitergeskillt und als ich das mit dem verlernen endlich gefunden hatte war mir der ganze stoff zu schade den ich bis dahin (lvl27 meines chars) in punkte umgewandelt hatte. hab die kombination dann sogar bis lvl 70 behalten (und ich hatte mit vanilla angefangen, also eine sehr lange zeit) irgendwann mit lvl 70 hab ich dann auf bergbau und juve gewechselt.


----------



## Dabow (20. Mai 2010)

Meine Druidin war der erste Char damals ... erst hab ich Sie nur bis Level 15 gespielt... dann kamen gaaaaaaanz viele andere Chars und heute ist Sie 80 und hat so ziemlich alles in WoW gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Derzeit bin ich aber lieber auf meinem DK ^.^


----------



## Geroniax (20. Mai 2010)

Mein aller erster Char war ein Nachtelf Krieger auf Frostmourne. Mit ihm hatte ich immer viel spaß, habe von anfang an auch alles richtig mit dem Gear gemacht da ich mir das Handbuch (!) durchgelesen habe. Angefangen hatte ich ca. ein Monat vor Zul'Gurub, also ziemlich wo WoW noch Jungfräulich war. Áuf 60 kam ich erst, als BC schon rauskam. hatte wohl zuviel Spaßm am Questen, das ich wirklich alles gemacht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Wotlk fing ich einen DK an und levelte erst ihn auf 80. Vor einem Monat hat mich dann mein Krieger so traurig angeschaut und nun zocke ich in moment ihn weiter. 


Auch so Tante Edit meinte gerade noch:,, Und vergess nicht zu erwähnen das du mit lvl 16 in Brachland gelandet bist und du dich gewundert hast, warum die Hordler dich angreifen konnten aber du sie vorerst nicht."

Jaja das waren noch zeiten. Denke immer wieder gerne daran zurück als ich mit ca. lvl 20 alleine mit 6 Dinos im Ungoro Krater stand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edanos (20. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele seit WoW-Release bzw. seit der deutschen WoW-Classic-Beta. Mein erster Char war ein Paladin den ich auch auf 60 spielte und sehr lange mein Main war. Mein Fehler war, dass ich irgendwann nen anderen Char hochzockte und den zu meinem Main gemacht habe. Ich spiele zwar mittlerweile meinen Paladin wieder als Mainchar aber lange Zeit zwischendurch leider nicht. Könnte ich die Zeit zurückdrehen, würde ich von Anfang an wieder meinen Paladin spielen und meinen Main niemals wechseln, Paladin forever!


----------



## maxe2k (20. Mai 2010)

1. Ich hab damals nen Hexenmeister erstellt und dachte mir...LETS GO...ich kann richtig rumhexxen und bin allen überlegen...
Die ersten ITEMS bekommen...und gedacht..hui...2 Stärke punkte mehr!? Das kann mir nur was bringen... 

2. Schön durch die Gegend gerannt bis lvl 48 ca ohne eine quest für nen neuen Dämon zu machen ohne auch nur einen Talentpunkt zu verteilen.....

3. Irgendwann wurde ich zu einem Duell gefordert und dachte..uiui...da ist jetzt ein anderer Spieler hinter dem Charakter...hab das Duell angenommen mit dem vermeintlichem Wissen das sollte ich verlieren, mein kleiner Hexer endgültig TOT ist, da ich dachte das wäre so ^^

4. aber der Hammer war wirklich das ich total erschrocken war als ich das erste mal gestorben bin unf neben so nem Gespenst(Geistheiler) "aufzuwachen"..bin erstmal paaanisch geflüchtet...um dann mich langsam wieder zu nähern...und jetzt kommt's...ich habe wirklich knapp 2-3Minuten versucht etwas zu verstehen von dem was er mir sagt^^

5. Meine Berufe die ich erst mit lvl40 erstellte waren übrigens Lederer und Schmied...haha

Oh mein Gott....wie ich ausgelacht wurde damals von meinem Kumpel dem ich das erzählt habe...

Hach das waren noch Zeiten....Problem ist, heute werden solche Spieler deeermaßen geflamed..^^ Das war damals nicht gaaanz so heftig^^

LG


----------



## Tuurem (20. Mai 2010)

Also ich wollte immer nen Priester haben, hab mir auch einen erstellt auf der einzigen Rasse die ich damals super fand. Blutelfen. Naja der war fürn first char so blöd zu spielen das der mit Stufe 30 vom Brachland in den Nether verschwand.

Ich hab mir dann einen Hexenmeister erstellt mit dem ich das Spiel erkundete. Zu Karazhan Zeiten dann als mein Hexer voll equipt war mit meiner damaligen Gilde, dacht ich, ziehste dir halt doch nochmal einen Priester hoch. Naja der wurde nich allzu lange danach Main-Char. Hab ihn als Holy gelevelt (ja ich weiß, der größte rotz) und bin bis zum Pre Patch von WotlK dabei geblieben. Dann hab ich ihn umfunktioniert als PVE-Diszi und seitdem ist er das auch und hab das nich vor zu ändern weil der viele Erfolge, die meisten Mounts und effektiv auch die längste Spielzeit hat.

Mein Hexer gibts auch noch, inder Zwischenzeit sind noch einige andere Klassen dazugekommen. Musste ja alles mal probieren. Eine fehlt allerdings noch, Krieger, da warte bis Cataclsym rauskommt dann wird ein Blutelf Krieger geboren^^.

Und ja, ich hab alle Klassen der Blutelfen aber hab mich mal dazu durchgerungen nen Nachtelfen Druiden auf 80 zu machen, weil mir dann doch die fetten Tauren nich so zusagen.^^


----------



## Bummrar (20. Mai 2010)

hab erst mit lvl 33 bemerkt, dass es taktisch unklug war meinen krieger auf schutz zu skillen und mit 2 1H Waffen rumzulaufen =/


----------



## Saladarxyz (20. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nichts, da ich einen Guide hatte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



langweiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein erster char war nen orc krieger und ich hab ihm meinen vollen namen gegeben zb herbertmüller
mit dem bin ich auch fröhlich trällernt (ohne es zu wissen) nach stormwind gehüpft, und fand es dann auch recht unhöflich das ich von ca 5 wachen umgeholzt wurde


----------



## Saladarxyz (20. Mai 2010)

Bummrar schrieb:


> hab erst mit lvl 33 bemerkt, dass es taktisch unklug war meinen krieger auf schutz zu skillen und mit 2 1H Waffen rumzulaufen =/




naja so dumm ist das gar net
hab mein pala von 40-60 schutz geskillt und mit nem 2h kolben ausgerüsstet weils einfach mehr schaden macht als mit 1h und schild


----------



## Totemkrieger (20. Mai 2010)

Ich hatte damals ein paar Monate vor BC angefangen und habe meinen 1. Char,einen Magier auf Eis geskillt, weil ich der Meinung war in der Scherbenwelt sind alle Gegener immun gegen Feuer und mit Frost wäre ich übermächtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zeltstricker94 (20. Mai 2010)

mein erster char war damals nen schami aber ab lvl 30 hatte ich keine lust mehr auf ihn und levelte nen pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Linostar (20. Mai 2010)

Ich habe mit meinem Jäger nur auf den Rüstungswert geschaut. Stärke wille bew alles dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit lvl 40 konnte ich dann schwere rüssi tragen. Bin in den dämemrwlad gegangen, weil es dort ein 
paar quests gab, die rüssi mit mehr rüssipunkten gab und ich wunderte mich, warum ich kaum damage machte...


----------



## BlackSun84 (20. Mai 2010)

Ich habe allgemein anfangs (2005 bei Jäger, Hexenmeister und Paladin) fast nur mit Autoangriff gelevelt. Vor allem beim Jäger und Paladin hatte ich keine Lust, laufend trinken zu müssen. Dementsprechend dauerten die Kämpfe auch, wobei das einem damals egal war. Spätestens in den höheren Instanzen wurde man aber schon gefragt, wraum man (gerade beim Jäger) nur stupide heurmsteht und Autoangriff macht, während das Pet nur normal angreift (ich war auch zu faul, andere Tiere für Fähigkeiten zu zähmen). Außerdem war es lustig, als ich mit Level 9 mit meinem Untoten-Hexenmeister meinte, mal in Andorhal - kannte man ja aus WC 3 - vorbeizuschauen. Spätestens beim xten Tod durch Bären und Spinnen habe ich allerdings gemerkt, dass die Idee nicht so gut ist und was der Unterschied "Level 9 vs. Level 55" bedeutet.


----------



## Legendary (20. Mai 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> ... Nen Ally anzufangen.


Pff! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Is schon recht.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein größter Fehler mit meinem Pally zu BC? Ich hab kreuz und quer in 3 Bäumen und gespecct und anschließend als Holy gelevelt... Oo Das ganze hat dann auf 70 ca. 5 Monate gedauert.


----------



## BlackSun84 (20. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich das Ganze hier lese bekomme ich auch irgendwie mal Lust, was Neues anzufangen. Irgendwie ist ein Spiel als Newbie die ersten zwei Jahre doch schöner als durchstrukturiert und effektiv zu spielen. Hoffentlich kommen bald GW 2 und SWOR. Will wieder ein Noob sein und trotzdem Spaß haben.


----------



## Littletall (20. Mai 2010)

Einer meiner ersten Chars ist ein Tauren-Druide, der ist jetzt Level 45, weil ich danach Allianz angefangen habe und ihn nur ab und an mal spiele ^^

Jedenfalls wurde ich mit Level 10 zur Mondlichtung geschickt für die Bärenquest (gibt es die eigentlich noch?). Nachdem ich nach einer halbstündigen Suche den Bärengeist fand, sollte ich zurück nach Thunder Bluff (heute: Donnerfels). Aber wie? Mein Ruhestein hatte Abklingzeit (hab den anfangs ständig genutzt) und ich fragte verzweifelt im allgemeinen, wo es langgeht.

Ein netter Spieler sagte mir dann: "Fliegen" und ich antwortete völlig verwirrt: "Häh? Seit wann können Tauren fliegen." (hab mir echt geflügelte Tauren dazu vorgestellt). Zum Glück war er so nett und zeigte mir dann den Windreiter-Meister, den ich damals noch nicht kannte.

P.S. Den Talentbaum entdeckte ich auch erst mit Level 30 in der Schimmernden Ebene und da dachte ich noch, ich sollte lieber mal in alles skillen ^^ Tja, hat sich inzwischen erledigt. War mit dem Jäger damals.

Hey, ganz am Anfang hat jemand gesagt, er hat einen Krieger in Def-Haltung gelevelt. Das hab ich auch gemacht bis Stufe 40, wo man dual lernen kann. Große Gegnergruppen kann man einfach tanken.


----------



## Meeragus (20. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Chars vor ca. 4 Jahren war ein Nachtelf Krieger, den hatte ich auf die damalige Höchststufe (60) gezockt. Was ich falsch gemacht hab? Naja ich hab bei neuer Rüstung mehr auf den Rüstwert geachtet statt auf Stats, somit hatte ich als off Krieger auch gern mal Deff Sachen an hauptsache es hatte mehr Rüstung...lol


----------



## Stevesteel (20. Mai 2010)

habe immer die Schließkassetten beim Händler verkauft -_-


----------



## Zapfle (20. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Char vor ca 5 Jahren war ein Taure Druide auf dem Server Aman'Thul, welcher dann bei Lvl36 eine längere Pause einlegte und ich andere Klassen und Rassen ausprobierte. Der Druide ist jetzt Lvl80 und mein Main.


----------



## Dicun (20. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Char war ein Ork-Jäger auf nem anderen Server, als ich heute spiele. 
Typische Anfangsfehler halt...falsch equipped, falsch geskillt und mich gewundert, wieso ich in gewissen Gebieten
(auch Inis genannt) alleine immer sterbe und die Qs nicht machen kann...


----------



## bloodstained (20. Mai 2010)

hachja mein erster Char wurde damals am ersten Tag der open beta erstellt...ne weibliche Nachtelf Jägerin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is allerdings nur bis lv22 gekommen weils mich bissl genervt hat das beta spielen und hab dann mit dem eigentlichen release erst richtig angefangen-> war übrigens auch ne weibliche Nachtelfe, allerdings eine Schurkin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gbsstorm (20. Mai 2010)

ich hab mir nen mage erstellt, nachdem mir ein freund wow empfohlen hat. dann hatte ich es ausprobiert.
bin bis lvl 8 gekommen und mein freund hat mich besucht. ich dachte mir wow lvl 8 man bin ich imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nur dann hat er mir erzählt dass es der falsche server war auf den ich angefangen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
tjoa dann hieß es nochmal von vorne anfangen und bis lvl 8 questen :O

MfG
Gbs


----------



## Yalis (20. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Char war ein Schurke, wurde auch mein erster 70er und erster 80er und die Klasse macht immer noch enorm viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falsch gemacht hab ich aber einiges, so dachte ich, dass eine waffe mit Geschwindigkeit 2,6 doch sicher 2,6 mal die sekunde zuschlägt und daher schneller ist als so ein lahmer 1,8er dolch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (20. Mai 2010)

Nora/Vince/Casjo schrieb:


> was habt ihr falsch gemacht bei eurem ersten Char???



So ziemlich alles. Aber als ich anfing am ersten Tag von WoW gab es noch keine Guides, also ist das normal. Und da Roxanna nicht nur mein erster Char ist sondern seit damals immer noch meine gern gespielte Main, kann man sehen, das man alle Fehler wieder ausbügeln kann.


----------



## Schanni (20. Mai 2010)

ZAM, on 19 May 2010 - 18:05, said:

... Nen Ally anzufangen.


Pühh......

Mein Anfangsfehler zieht sich leider bis heute durch und ich mache ihn leider immer wieder.
Wenn ich so durch die Lande streife und mir kommt ein Hord über den Weg lass ich den einen oder anderen doch am Leben ;-)


----------



## Mäuserich (20. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Char war der Tauren-Schamane "Fievel", noch zu Classic-Zeiten.
Mittlerweile sieht er im Arsenal nicht mehr ganz so schlimm aus wie ich ihn damals eingstampft hab weil ich versucht habe (mit 2 Silber lassen sich keine grossen Sprünge machen) ihn während eines Serverdowns meines Main-Servers mal zu reaktivieren ^^

Da ich keine RL-Bekannten hatte die zockten bin ich ohne jede Hilfe und ohne jeden Plan gestartet. Entsprechend produzierte ich Dutzende wenn nicht sogar hunderte von epic-fails!

Hier mal so ein best of:

- von Lvl 10 an Heiler-Skillung
- alles angezogen, da man als Schamane ja Caster und Mellee-Werte braucht ^^
- Rotation beim Questen: Blitzschlag-Pull -> Autohit *yeah* (mit was anderem geht man ja zu schnell oom), nebenbei heilen weil's ja ewig dauert -> Erdschock wenn Gegner fast down
- notorisch Dauerpleite, weil kein Plan vom AH und ingame Wirtschaft, konnte sich meist nicht mal die neuen Skills beim Lehrer kaufen
- zu geizig für Wasser, ingame-Reg muss reichen ^^ hatte ich erwähnt das ich eh immer Dauerpleite war? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- HdW "getankt" *hust*
- Erste Hilfe als "Hauptberuf" erlernt, ich wollte ja nen Heiler spielen

Leider wurde ich nie aufgeklärt und motte den auf Lvl 24 ein, machte dann so 3 Monate WoW-Pause und schloss mich dann einem RL-Kumpel der mittlerweile auf Seiten der Allianz begonnen hatte an und wurde zum schlechtesten Menschen-Magier aller Zeiten... zumindest bis ich den dann auch mit Lvl 49 einmottete (ja hatte immer noch keinen Plan ^^).


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (20. Mai 2010)

erster char -> orc krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich habe bei equip nur darauf geachtet wie viel rüstung drauf ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die ganzen stats waren mir ziemlich egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das erste mal beim lehrer war ich glaub ich auf level 25 und den ersten talentpunkt hab ich auf lvl 38 verteilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (20. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Charakter war gleich zu Release ein Jäger - Troll um genau zu sein.
Ich wollte einen Charakter der sich an Rexxar anlehnt und hab daher Überleben + Tierherrschaft geskillt und bin damit sogar bis 60 gekommen.

Viele Jäger haben nur auf Fernkampf gespielt und mich hat quasi jeder ausgelacht und dann auf 60 wurde ich nirgendwo mit hin genommen wodurch
ich den Charakter erstmal eingestampft habe und bis heute ist er das immernoch - ein Relikt der alten Zeit ... ein Exot ... ein NAHKAMPFJÄGER

Schade, dass es keinen Nahkampf Baum für den Jäger gibt!!!

Gruß,
Zad


----------



## Nachtgnom (20. Mai 2010)

Vor Urzeiten in Classic habe ich damals mit meinem Nachtelf Schurken, der so ca. Level 40 war öfters bei den seinerzeit berüchtigten Schlachten um Crossroads bzw. Tarrens Mühle (ac das waren noch Zeiten!) beim open-pvp mitgermacht. Naja, nachdem die meisten auf Allianz- und Hordenseite schon Level 60 waren war mein Erfolg natürlich mehr als überschaubar, vo allem weil mich die 60iger Hordies auch getarnt sehen konnten. Entsprechend oft bin ich auch gestorben. In diesen Kämpfen hab ich dann zu meiner Verwirrung beobachtet, wie andere Schurken auch im Kampf einfach verschwanden. Jedesmal wenn ich wieder tarnen wollte ging das nicht, weil ich ja im Kampf war. Ein lieber Schurke hat mich dann auf das Mysterium "vanish" bzw."shadowmeld" hingewiesen.^^


----------



## Empan (20. Mai 2010)

Ich habe mich zu Beginn von WOW nicht für die Lvl der Mobs interessiert, so dass mich Hogger einigemal auf den Boden geschickt hatte....
Meinen 1. Char spiele ich übrigens heute noch am liebsten^^


----------



## ChaosX (20. Mai 2010)

Mein Fehler war es über haubt ein ersten Char zu haben XD

aber da ich eingutes vorwiessen hatte durch andere MMORPGs hatte ich eigentlich nur als fehler einpaar verskillte punkte


----------



## Soraso (20. Mai 2010)

Also mein erster Char war ein Paladin.

 Ich habe mich seiner Zeit eingelesen. Da diese Klasse gerade eingeführt wurde und sich alles recht nett anhörte. Nun ja der Leidensweg der Palas ist ja bei vielen alten Spielern bekannt. Zudem ich auch von Anfang an Holy geskillt war. Und glaubt mir damals war Holy wirklich nicht für Schaden gedacht. Alleine konnte man kaum etwas in einem einigermaßen erträglichen Zeitaufwand bewältigen. Aber dafür starb man auch recht selten. Als Heiler in den Innis war es recht anspruchsvoll. Es fehlten ja u.a.die Hots, Flamme etc. Somit musste man schon bei AOE ziemlich auf zack sein. 


Der Pala bliebt auch einige Jahre mein Main. Abwechslung fand ich dennoch bei manch anderer Klasse. Zur Zeit spiele ich gerne meine Eule – nein sie ist nicht fett …


----------



## Tydlig (20. Mai 2010)

Manotis schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir einen Nachtelf Jäger erstellt und wollte da hinten in Darnassus, hinter der Bank schauen was wohl hinter diesem Wasserfall liegt. Bin also erstmal völlig unüberlegt runtergesprungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Haha, sowas hatte ich auch. Ich war aus irgendwelchen Gründen mit dem kleinen Priester auf der Mondlichtung....und bin da gestorben. Als Geist hab ich es dann irgendwie in den Teufelswald geschafft. Aber nicht mehr zurück^^
Netterweise hat ein Freund mit mir gelevelt, der hat mich dann über den Gruppenchat mühsam wieder zurückgelotst. Gab auf dem Rückweg noch mehrere Todesfälle, weil ich mich so früh wie möglich wiederbelebt habe und dann große, böse Furbolgs kennengelernt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redknife (20. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Char war ein Nachtelf Krieger. Ich war stufe 4 und hab einen Jäger gesehen und ihn erstmal gefragt warum er mit Pfeil und Bogen kämpfen kann...Ich wusste nichtmal das man andere Klassen nehmen kann. Dannach gings weiter mit nem Hordler stufe 10 im Startgebiet..ein Taure wo ich nicht wusste das man außerhalb der Mauer(die um das startgebiet ist) spielen kann...


----------



## Tydlig (20. Mai 2010)

Ah, und noch was nettes: Eine Freundin von mir hat auch angefangen zu spielen. Sie hatte dann Schneiderei als einen ihrer Berufe....und dann stand sie ewig im Startgebiet und hat Schafe getötet, weil sie dachte, dass nur die die Wolle fürs Schneidern droppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (20. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Char war ein Mensch Krieger, weil ich in WCIII auch immer Humans gespielt hab. Für den Krieger hab ich mich entschlossen, weil ich diese Klasse als die am stärksten eingeordnet hatte und weil Plattenrüstungen so wie so cool sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bis Level 25 rannte ich nur in weißen und grauen Sachen rum, weil ich wie viele andere auch, nur auf den Rüstungswert schaute und mir nichts weiter dabei dachte - bis mir ein netter Priester in Lakeshire mal ein paar grüne Rüstungsteile schenkte und mich auf die Itemfarben und Stats aufmerksam machte ^^
Unvergesslich waren auch die stundenlangen Wipeorgien in DM und Gnome, weil NIE eine ausgeglichene Gruppe zustande kam. Gruppen mit 3 Tanks, die alles anchargeten, was nicht bei 3 auf dem Baum war, Heilern, die nicht heilten, weil sie ja DDler waren usw... ^^
Eine lustige, planlose Zeit damals!


----------



## BloodyAgent (20. Mai 2010)

Mein erster character war ein Zwergischer Jäger, durch einige vorkenntnisse hatte ich zwar keine probleme mit den statuswerten auf ausrüstung^^...
doch bis ich dann gemerkt habe das es Talentpunkte und dazugehörige Bäume gibt war ich (glaube ich) schon 25 xD

Mfg, Bloody


----------



## Muahdib (20. Mai 2010)

Hm mein erster Char war wie in der Beta ein Schurke ... und er ist auch jetzt noch
mein bester Char lag wohl auch daran das ich die Klasse vom Start weg recht
gut gespielt habe .


----------



## Lenay (20. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Char zu Beginn von WoW war eine Paladina namens Jalea.Diese hatte ich auch erfolgreich auf 60 gelevelt und habe halt erst T0 gefarmt und bin dann nach MC damals um mir T1 zu holen.Anschlißend halt BWL und hab mir das T2 zugelegt,bis auf die Stiefel hatte ich auch alles,sogar das nette Schild was Nef dabei hatte + den Kolben-ja ich war in den Raidinstanzen damals nur als Heiler unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Als dann BC rauskam hatte ich von meiner Paladina die Schnauze voll und hab 'nen Druiden hochgezogen der heute mein aktueller Main ist ,also Lenay.
Nun habe ich wieder Lust auf meine Paladina ,da ich sie in eine Blutelfe hab umwandeln lassen und habe darauf dann auch sofort einen kostenpflichtigen Servertransfer vollzogen zu einem PvP-Realm (Kel'Thuzad) und heiße nun nicht mehr Jalea sondern Luxaeterna (Übersetzung/Latein->Deutsch=Das Ewige Licht oder auch Licht der Ewigkeit).Fand ich ganz passend, weil er sehr gut zur Klasse passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Aktuell bin ich auf Level 75 und stehe kurz vor 76.Dies wird dann so zu sagen mein zweiter Main auf Hordenseite ^^.

So das ist meine Geschichte so in Kurzform 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Megaschlumpf (20. Mai 2010)

Hätte noch etwas von freunden im angebot ^^
hatte damals zu bc(als ich dann also schon das attribut system und den ganzen rest kennengelernt hatte x) ) 2 freunde zu WoW gebracht..

Fall1: 
Mein einer Kumpel.. Eine Gnom Schurkin. (Fehler nummer 1 ^^)
Ich erstellte mir einen Gnom schurken, da er unbedingt eine gnom schurkin wollte und ich wollte, da freund werben aktion die selbe klasse wie er wegen den klassenquests ^^
ich kannte mich ja zu der zeit einigermaßen in wow aus und habe mir deshalb die spells durchgelesen. ^^
Ich sagte ihm dann nach dem anfangsgebiet, dass wir zum wald von elwynn gehen, weil es dort einfacher ist als in dun morogh. das taten wir dann auch.
er entdeckte die fähigkeit kopfnuss.. und war fasziniert von den auswirkungen.
er stand dann die ganzen kämpfe über, wo ich gegen die mobs gekämpft hab immer nur daneben und drückte auf kopfnuss. nachher meinte er dann ich wär schuld, dass das nicht geht.
hab ihm dann so einiges erklärt, weil er zu fein war zu lesen, dass z.B. solarplexus nicht von hinten geht, hinterhalt nur in verstohlenheit oder kopfnuss halt nicht an wildtieren und nicht im kampf geht...
war froh als ich mit ihm endlich lvl 60 war. das war kurz vor WotLK. habe dann erstmal meinen druiden auf 80 gespielt.
als ich mit meiner Gilde mit dem druiden naxx25 komplett clear hatte (ulduar gabs noch nicht), war er dann auch schon auf level 64 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fall2:
Der andere kumpel. bisschen später, er war Draenei Schamane, hatte keine lust auf freund werben, weil er es unfair fand, dass ich dann einen monat kostenlos spielen darf.
die story ist nicht ganz so lang, weil ich ihm direkt am anfang alles erklärt habe und er schnell versteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das einzige was er nicht verstanden hat war, dass man heilzauber auch auf andere wirken kann. 
also verlangte er von lvl 30 bis 64, in denen er heal geskillt war, immer schön geld von den gruppenmitgliedern, weil es ja so viel kostet, den stoff für die ganzen verbände, mit denen er ja heilen müsse, zu kaufen´. xD

So long,
Megaschlumpf.

PS: meine eigenen anfängerfehler stehn hier auch irgendwo ^^ glaub auf seite 4. also nicht denken, dass ich nur über andere herziehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WackoJacko (20. Mai 2010)

Mein erster char war zu BC zeiten schurke (Orc)

Da hab ich 20 TP Muti 20 TP Combat und rest Sub geskillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nebenbei noch dolch in mainhand mit 1.5 tempo und ein kolben mit 2.5 tempo in OH getragen xD

Damals hab ich auch Begriffe wie Vanish gar net gekannt xD.

Hab auch damals Stärke und Int gesockelt da ich mir dachte ein Schurke muss ja stark und intelligent sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jaja damals war ich schon ein supergimp xD


----------



## szene333 (20. Mai 2010)

Nach dem meine Nichte und ihr damaliger Freund mir von dem Spiel erzählt haben, bin ich einfach los und habe mir das Game gekauft. Das war im April 2007. Da ich mir notiert hatte, auf welchem Server und welche Fraktion dir beiden spielen, habe ich mir dann einfach einen untoten Schurken auf deren Realm erstellt. Bis Level 15 oder so war ich erstmal auf mich alleine gestellt, da die beiden noch nicht wussten, dass ich schon spiele und ich nicht ihre Charnamen kannte (wobei ich damals eh nicht gewusst hätte, wie ich sie hätte ansprechen sollen). Nachdem sie dann bescheid wussten, haben sie mich erstmal in eine Gruppe eingeladen und mir das wesentliche erklärt. Zukünftig musste ich z.B. dann UC nicht mehr über die Abwasserkanäle betreten und verlassen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und diese "komischen" Combopunkte machten aufeinmal auch Sinn . Auch wusste ich dann, was es mit diesen seltsamen verschleierten Eingänge auf sich hatte (Burg Schattenfang) und warum ich es einfach nicht schaffte, dort einen Mob zu legen, dessen Bild so einen seltsamen goldenen Kranz umgab. Den Zeppelin nach OG konnte ich dann benutzen, weil ich damals auf den Turm bin und leider den ins Schlingdorntal erwischt hatte. Die Dinos, die mich dort geonehittet haben, hatten mich so beeindruckt, dass ich mich dannach einfach nicht mehr traute, einen Zeppelin zu benutzen. Wer konnte denn ahnen, dass es dort mehrere Verbindungen gibt. 

Später sprach mich dann mal ein netter Schurke irgendwo bei Tarrens Mühle an. Er nahm sich echt Zeit, mir einiges zu erklären. Dürfte heute nicht mehr allzuoft passieren. Außerdem hat er mir buffed.de empfohlen, wobei ich die Seite lange Zeit nur für die Quests nutzte. Viel später erst habe ich das Schurkenforum "entdeckt". Nach ca. einem halben Jahr habe ich dann endlich Level 70 erreicht.

Dieser gutaussehende Schurke ist immer noch mein Main und einziger ernsthafte Char und hat inzwischen etwa 150 Tage /played auf´m Buckel.


----------



## Progamer13332 (20. Mai 2010)

hmm mein größter fehler war eigl das ich mit meinem ersten char iwann angefangen habe zu botten und hacks zu usen(alles zu classic zeiten) und ich dann iwann gebannt wurde, aber naja solche fehler macht man nur einmal^^


----------



## Serephit (20. Mai 2010)

Cebroc schrieb:


> Als ich mit meinem Jäger das erste mal in einer Ini war (Scharlachrotekloster)habe ich um *Weißsträhnes Kappe*
> gewürfelt.
> 
> Und danach hab ich mich noch gewundert warum ich gekickt wurde.



wegen dir haben Hunter noch immer einen schlechten Ruf ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strife92 (20. Mai 2010)

hab mitte / ende 2005 einen taurenjäger gespielt und hab versucht in og graue low lvl äxte zu verkaufen (dachte die wären   was wert)  und habe dann immer gefragt  ob das hier nur npcs sind die schreiben weil keiner geantwortet hat und alles mit den mysteriösen buchstaben wie          " lfg MC/ubrs/brd/bwl/ony pre q /w me plz bin dd. "   oder lfg db nord  tribut run.. vollgespammt war.   da wusstem an als 12 jähriger neueunsteiger sofort bescheid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## campino76 (20. Mai 2010)

Okt. 2007 -> Test-Account -> Nachtelf-Kriegerin erstellt.. hatte anfangs null Plan vom Spiel, was sich aber seitdem gottseidank geändert hat.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich heute an die Anfangszeit zurückdenke, kann ichs beim besten Willen nicht sagen, wann oder wie ich bemerkt hab, welche Werte für mich wichtig sind.. Buffed.de hab ich erst entdeckt, wo ich schon lvl 69 oder 70 war.. ^^ .. Naja, die Krieger ist mittlerweile 80 und auch aktiv.. zusammen mit einigen anderen 80ern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RizzoRat (20. Mai 2010)

Ein Zwergenjäger, der hats bis lvl 54 geschafft, dann hat mich die klasse derartig angekotzt das ich mich ausgelogged habe und vor der Entscheidung stand "Andere Klasse oder aufhören"

Gut mein halber studiengang hat gespielt, da hab ich mir son Zwergenpriester gemacht (weiße haare langer bart der sah so TOLL aus!!!!!)

Hab ich mir gedacht: OK priester heilen, also skillst du mal auch holy..............

Jau häts damals schon das "Suche gruppe" tool gegeben wär ich glaub ich mit lichtgeschwindigkeit 60 geworden, so hab ich Holy gelvlt und den schattenbaum war mir eh suspekt.......

Gut der kleine Kerl hats bis Naxxramas40 geschafft. Ichwar umworben von vielen gilden als Zwergenpriester "Fear WARD!!!!YEAH" abe rich blieb bei meiner gurkentruppe und wir haben langsam aber sicher uns hochgeraidet, vom ersten Geschmolzen Riesen bis irgendwo mitte NAxx40 (ka wo wir am ende waren). Und ichmuss sagen bis heute sag nix geiler aus als mein kleiner Kerl in Full T2 mit Benediction!!!!! Ohja, dieser stab..... wie ich hinter dem teil her war.....und wie ich mich gefreut habe, als ich das ding endlich hatte....................was eine geniale Klassenquest *träum*


Einziger nachteil: Unser MT hat den stance dance mit bersi wut erst gelernt als ich mal paar wochen ned da war und die Nefarian ohne mich machen mussten ^^ Gott musste ich mir Horrorgeschichten anhören vom ersten nefarian kill ohne mich....der Junge tankt bis heute bei uns aber er meinte der Kill war die Hölle. 39 mann spielten wie üblichen und erwarteten einen flüssigel damits danach nach AQ40 gehen kann und er hat blut und wasser geschwitzt und 3 wipes produziert weil er ned schnell genug reagiert hat (vollblut tank, er hatt inner Bersistance glaub ich ned mal nen button......musste er sich erstmal zurecht bauen die leisten).


Danach hab ich Fear ward aus meiner leiste gelöscht und nur trocken gemeint: Wer mit luxus ned umgehen kann und dann die basics ned mehr kann bekommt halt keinen mehr!!!!!


Hatter mir nie verziehen *schnuff*


----------



## Avenenera (20. Mai 2010)

Ca. 1-2 Monate nach Release erstellte ich meine, für den buffed account namengebende, Magierin auf dem Server Frostmourne.

1. Quest Koboldinvasion .... was? Ich seh hier ne lvl 1 Menscheninvasion aber Kobolde? Egal erst mal Wölfe kloppen. Bis lvl 5 killet ich nur Wölfe xD.

.. hach ja. Werde nie vergessen wie wir mit ca. 8 Mann Todesminen raiden waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Btw, meine Magerin gibts es noch immer. Zwar auf nem anderen Server und lvl 74 aber ich kann sie einfach nicht löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aspyragos (20. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Char war ein Gnom Hexenmeister (erstellt ca. 1/2 Jahr nach Erscheinen von WoW-Vanilla) und er ist heute noch mein Main.


----------



## Æxodus (20. Mai 2010)

Also ich bin vor ca. 5 Jahren über ein paar RL Kumpels zu Wow gekommen. Die nannten mir ihre Chars, also die Namen und ich sollte die doch anschreiben wenn ich mich in WoW mal einloggen sollte. Naja alles schön und gut, jedoch haben die mir vergessen den Real auf dem die zocken zu nennen. Ich also WoW installiert und mich eingeloggt. Leider nur auf dem falschen Realm. Irgendwann rief mich einer meiner Kumpels an und fragte wo ich denn bleiben würde. Da war ich sehr erstaunt denn ich war schon längst am zocken und bereits lvl 10, ich jedoch garnicht weiss wie oder wo ich die im Spiel finden kann. Am Telefon erklärte er mir dann wie ich jemanden anwhispern kann. Darauf hin gab ich dann /w Charnamen ein, jedoch passierte nix. Am anfang wunderten wir uns beide wie das sein kann, bis ihm mal ein Licht auf ging und er mich fragte auf welchem Realm ich denn bin xD

Ausserdem hab ich auch erst mit lvl 24 gemerkt, dass ich sowas wie Talentpunkte zum verteilen habe und ich dadurch stärker werde. Deshalb war meine erste Bekanntschaft in WoW der Geistheiler ^^. Boah wenn ich daran zurück denke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Mfg Æxo


----------



## TMSIDR (20. Mai 2010)

mit meinem druiden damals auch so ziemlich jeden noobfehler begangen der möglich war... beim equip nur auf den rüsstwert geachtet, mich für ne dungeonsuche direkt vor den eingang gestellt und gehofft das mich einer mitnimmt(hat sogar einmal funktioniert)... erst mit lev 35 erfahren das man in den talentbäumen runterscrollen kann(wahre mischskillung gehabt) mit dem ergebnis das meine kämpfe ungefähr nach diesem muster abliefen: sternfeuer+zorn,katzengestalt und rest erledigen... dabei jedoch erst mit lev 60 mondfeuer gelernt...
achja und einmal im flammenschlund in die lava gefallen und geist freigelassen


----------



## Rewyn (20. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Char war ein Schurke. Bis Level 16 gezockt. Keinen Spaß mehr dran gehabt. Dann musste ein Caster her. Es wurde eine untote Hexe die ich dann auch konsequent auf 60 gelevelt habe. Danach als erster Twink folgte ein Priester der aber erstmal auf level 39 geblieben ist und erst zu WotlK wieder ausgepackt wurde.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Mai 2010)

Ich war total begeistert , dass ich eine "geheime Höhle entdeckt habe und bin mit meinem Level 6 oder 7 Gnome-Mage schnurstracks Richtung Gnomeregan gelaufen um instant tot zu sein.
Hab mich dann über Blizzard geärgert wegen das unausgewogenen Schwierigkeitsgrades.
Als ich mit irgendwas in den 30 wieder zurückgekehrt bin, weil ich dachte nun müsste ich da aber was reissen, war ich wieder sofort tot.
Was ne Instanz ist wusste ich bis dato noch nicht.


----------



## Brillenputztuch (20. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Char damals war ein Jäger. (Troll)

Alles schön und gut. 
Fehler 1)
Iwann mit Lv. 20 bekam man den Skill 2 Einhandwaffen zu führen. In der Berschreibung des Jägers stand/steht auch drinne, dass der Jäger mit 2 Einhandwaffen ein gefürchteter Gegner ist...bin die ganze Zeit durchs Brachland geeiert und hab Mobs per Hand gekillt.

Fehler 2)
Ja der Jäger bekam ja ab Lv 10 ein Pet. Damals musste man noch andere Tiere zähmen um neue Skills für Pets zu lernen. Naja mein Schwein fiel iwann um und war Tod und ich dachte das wäre für immer weg. Auf Lv 45 oder so wurde ich dann gefragt, wieso ich ohne Pet rumlaufe. Darauf meinte ich nur, dass es als Lv 12 gestorben sein und tod ist... die flames die ich da hören durfte erspare ich euch lieber.

Fehler 3)
Knurren...in jeder Ini nach Lv 45 war immer Knurren an und mein armes Lv 12 Schwein fiel immer um. Dumme Sache das Nachleveln von pets damals...

Edit Fehler 4)
Wer braucht schon einen Lehrer und setzt Talentpunkte....

Das wars auch schon.


----------



## Figetftw! (20. Mai 2010)

Mein erster char war eine gnom schurkin mit rosa haaren ^^ meine freundin wollte das so haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sie hat ihn dann bis lvl 5 gespielt bis wir an dem abend "wichtigere" sachen zu tun hatte *hust*
naja ich hab den rogue halt weiter gespielt und war dann auch zu classic mein main in mc bwl etc... nur ich habe den danach niocvht weiter gespielt also zu bc nicht mehr ^^ 
sie ist übrigens immernoch eine leittragende von den schultertitten chromaggus wollte nie die t2 rogue schultern droppen :S


----------



## Avenenera (20. Mai 2010)

Hier ein Screenshot von meinem ersten Instanzausflug überhaupt. Der Raid auf die Todesminen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littletall (20. Mai 2010)

Das ist mir zwar erst vor Kurzem passiert, aber ich find es trotzdem witzig, dass mir so ein Fehler nach fünf Jahren WoW passiert *hust*

Ich ziehe mir einen Krieger-Tank hoch und bin vor einigen Tagen in den Tempel gegangen. Also alles wie immer, Verteidigungshaltung, Anstürmen, Donnerknall, Rüstungs zerreißen, Rache...häh? Was ist denn dieses Verwüsten in meiner Leiste?

Naja..nach einem kurzen Blick auf den Tooltip merkte ich, dass Verwüsten ein besseres Rüstungs Zerreißen ist *argh* Das hab ich noch extra geskillt und hab es trotzdem nicht mit dem Rüssi Zerreißen ersetzt.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (20. Mai 2010)

mein schurken 
bis lvl 59 habe ich alles angezogen was ich gefunden habe ... desshalb hatte ich viele sachen mit willenskraft an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nach nem run in schwarzfelstiefen fragte mich auf einmal einer warum ich so viele sachen mit wille trage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


war schon leicht peinlich^^


----------



## Regine55 (20. Mai 2010)

Hab mir mit meinem Hunter zu Classiczeiten erst ein Pet mit lvl 43 zugelegt xD hachja zu göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich wusste es einfach nicht besser...


----------



## Sarjin (20. Mai 2010)

Allererster Char war nn Mensch Paladin auf nem PServer. Ich hatte null ahnung von dem Spiel und eig auf alles gewürfelt was ich tragen konnte.
So genau weißs ichs au nimmer. Das war zu BC Zeiten. Ratet mal was mein erster Raid war: richtisch Black Temple! xD
Ich wusste nimmer was von schlachtzügen und der Raidleiter meinte dann irgendwann: Sarjin du solltest auch mal die Leute in der anderen Gruppe heilen !
Dabei fand ich heilen doof weil ich immer Geld fürs umspeccen ausgeben musste auf retri. Sonst hat man ja schleißlich keine Mobs tot bekommen xD!
Danach Priester gespielt und danach Magier.
Der Magier mein Main jetzt hieß damals noch Sarjin spielte auf Blackmoore und sah fast genauso aus wie mein allererster Char. Die Frisur hab ich in 3 Jahren spielzeit NIE geändert! Ich glaub von dem Pala hab ich auch noch wenige Bilder..


----------



## Technocrat (20. Mai 2010)

Brillenputztuch schrieb:


> Fehler 2)
> Ja der Jäger bekam ja ab Lv 10 ein Pet. Damals musste man noch andere Tiere zähmen um neue Skills für Pets zu lernen. Naja mein Schwein fiel iwann um und war Tod und ich dachte das wäre für immer weg.





Das arme Vieh!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das wäre schrecklich... man gewöhnt sich so dran ...




> Fehler 4)
> Wer braucht schon einen Lehrer und setzt Talentpunkte....


Kaum einer. Setzt man einmal das add-on RankWatch ein, stellt man in einem lvl 80 BG fest, das 60% der Spieler noch 79er Talente haben und weitere 20% seit 3-5 Lvln nicht mehr beim Lehrer waren. DAS IST KEIN WITZ! Auch in einer 5-Char-Random-hc Gruppe ist mindestens einer, oft 2, dabei, die ihre Talente seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr verbessert haben...


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (20. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Char war und ist mein Main. War nen Zwerg Hunter und mein fail war das ich dachte ja Trägt ja Leder also Skillen wir mal Lederverarbeitung hoch als ich dann auf lvl 40 Schwere Rüstung lernen konnte hab ich Lederverarbeitung weggeworfen und Schmied hochgeskillt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten hab ich auch Items genommen mit Stärke weil im Charakterfenster stand das es Angriffskraft erhöht und dacht passt ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoMoreSorrow (20. Mai 2010)

ich hatte das problem das ich mit dem gier und bedarf system net zurecht kam 
ich dachte gier klingt so als möchte man das umbedingt haben deswegen hab ich wenn ich was net brauchte bedarf gemacht und bei dem was ich brauchte gier bis mir jmd mit dem ich zusamen bei den klingenhauer viechern war das erklärt hat


----------



## Decurius Galefire (20. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Charakter war ein Nachtelf Druide auf Eredar. Gespielt habe ich den bis Lvl 39, glaube ich. Ich habe damals ewig Zeit gebraucht zum Leveln und hatte überhaupt keine Ahnung von den Talenten und deren Verteilung. Beneidet habe ich damals immer alle aus meiner Gilde, die ein Mount hatten. Und mein Fehler war denke ich, Allianz zu spielen und in einer Gilde zu sein, die auf Eredar RP machen wollte... Bereits ein halbes Jahr vor WoW-Release war ich der Gilde beigetreten und hatte mich mit den Mitgliedern immer im Forum ausgetauscht. Etwa eine Woche nach Release löste sich die Gilde dann auf, weil zwei Leute sich nicht einigen konnten, wieviele Mitglieder wir aufnehmen wollten. Dann war ich in einer befreundeten RP-Gilde. Achja, die RP-Events damals..... Einige Zeit später habe ich dann zum Server KdV gewechselt und einen Untoten Magier erstellt, der bis WotLK mein Main blieb.


----------



## szene333 (20. Mai 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich war total begeistert , dass ich eine "geheime Höhle entdeckt habe und bin mit meinem Level 6 oder 7 Gnome-Mage schnurstracks Richtung Gnomeregan gelaufen um instant tot zu sein.
> Hab mich dann über Blizzard geärgert wegen das unausgewogenen Schwierigkeitsgrades.




Ich stelle es mir gerade bildlich vor


----------



## nuriina (20. Mai 2010)

Schön zu sehen das auch andere die Anfängerfehler gemacht haben die ich gemacht habe. Hab auch Bedarf/Gier verwechselt und habe nur auf Rüstung statt auf Stats wie Bew/Aus bei meinen Jäger geachtet. Das ging soweit das ich mir von meinem teuer gespartem Gold damals http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=1982 (hab ich immer noch auf der Bank liegen, als Andenken) gekauft habe und darauf Wildtöter hab zaubern lassen. 

Irgendwann hab ich dann mal einen Guide gelesen, nachdem ich im PVP immer jämmerlich versagt habe. ;-)


----------



## KingNothing22 (20. Mai 2010)

ich hab mir auf rat von dalaran meinen ersten char(tauren  druide) erstellt. Hatte ihn breits auf lvl 48. Nach einem Ausflug auf Frostwolf mit nem Schurken den ich dann auch lvl 60 hatte bin ich wegen Freunden auf Rat von Dalaran, aber Alliseite, zurückgekehrt und dort einen mensch dk auf 80 gelevelt.

Jetzt habe ich es mir seit einem Jahr auf Wrathbringer gemütlich gemacht mit meinem DK. Vor 2 monaten hab ich meinen lvl 48 druiden auf wrathbringer geholt und hab ihn mitlerweile auf lvl 75 als tank gelevelt =)


----------



## Laxera (20. Mai 2010)

LingLing85 schrieb:


> Mensch Magierin auf Mannoroth, Lvl.39 - danach hab ich mit WoW aufgehört...



hui...erster chara....das waren eigentlich 2 stück - musste halt alles ausprobieren und da ich sehr gerne diablo 2 spielte (am liebsten als zauberin oder amazone) musste ich hier auch magier und jäger probieren (die jägerin wurde lvl 18 und wurde dann gelöscht, die magierin habe ich heute immer noch aber sie ist nicht mehr mein main)

mfg LAX
ps: fehler mit skillen hab ich net gemacht (hab den feuermage guide gelesen und ja ich habe auf feuer gelevelt - eis ist meiner meinung nach langweilig und hat auch keine so tollen effekte (z.B. druckwelle, als sie noch richtig schön reichweite hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder pyroblast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....ich meine im ernst ich mache lieber feuer als das ich wen einfriere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avek (20. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mit lvl 10 erfahren, dass es einen Trainer gibt. Habe immer nur First Aid geskillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beklop'Tar (20. Mai 2010)

n zwerg schurke , gammelt auf lvl 25 rum...
naja ich kam halt nicht klar dass meine leiste viel zu klein war , bis ich gelesen hab dass man mehrere einstellen kann^^

ausserdem hab ich bedarf und gier vertauscht...
naja und da es n schurke war, wusst ich nie wie ich in verstohlenheit angreifen soll, da die leiste ja umgeklappt wird und deswegen hab ich immer hinterm gegner verstohlenheit weggeklickt und angegriffen xDD


----------



## Redday (20. Mai 2010)

mein erster char war ein mage. vor ca. 4 jahren.
hab mit arkanskillung gelevelt damals. kann ich keinem empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gangatwo (20. Mai 2010)

Achja... 
Mein erster Char war ein Tauren Hunter. Den ich aber mit level 6 begraben habe, weil ich den weg aus dem Startgebiet nicht gefunden habe. Ich weiß schon blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach habe ich mir dann einen Mensch Magier gemacht. Bis Level 10 gespielt und mit meinen Arkanen Geschossen die Gegend unsicher gemacht. Wurde kurzerhand gelöscht, weil ich zu wenig ausgehalten habe.

Danach hab ich mir einen Mensch Krieger erstellt. Mit level 16 den Waffenlehrer entdeckt. Mit Level 23 Den talentbaum entdeckt. Mit Level 28 entdeckt das es doch ganz sonnvoll ist die Quests vom Kriegerlehrer zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Mit Level 34 den Furor und Schutzbaum entdeckt. Mit Level 44 das erste mount ( wenn ich nur daran denke das ich damals immer durch Strangelthorn gelaufen bin wird mir schon schlecht^^) gegönnt. Mit Level 47 die erte Instanz betreten(Woher soll ich denn wissen das es sowas gibt). Mit Level 56 Berufe endeckt. Mit Level 57 gemerkt das man nur alle 2 Level etwas beim Lehrer lernen kann. 

Das sieht man mal. Ne ganze menge Sachen für die man heute auf allergemeinste ausgelacht werden würde. Was damals größtenteils den anderen nicht viel besser, wenn nicht sogar schlechter erging

MfG


----------



## Rart (20. Mai 2010)

mein erster char war ein Tauren Jäger hab denn bis lvl 16 gespielt hatte eig keine fehler gemacht da ich immer meinen bakannten bei wow zu geguckt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wollte mit Jäger aber immer in nahkampf hab denn bis lvl 16 gespielt dann gelöscht und habe einen schamanen angefangen wegen Nahkampf usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und habe den bis 80 gespielt hatte immer kack eq bis jetzt xD fast 5000 Gs ist zwar net so drollig aber wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wiikend (20. Mai 2010)

größster fehler war.....hmm...das ich meine freunde alle 20 sek gefragt habe was ich tun soll und mich wunderte das ich manchmal für ne stunde auf igno war xD


----------



## MasterZidel (20. Mai 2010)

Naja meine erster fehler war generell das ich WoW angefangen habe. Aber was soll man machen wenn mich 3 Leute 3 Monate zugequatscht haben.


Naja erster fehler 
war das ich auf Anub´arak angefangen hatte 

Zweiter fehler
es war nen ally

dritter fehler
nachtelfin 


ich habe diesen char nur bis 15 gezoggt da war mir klar das ally die langweiligste fraktion ist

ich habe zum kumpel gewechselt der horde zockt .... also

auf mal´ganis gewechselt und nen (untoten hexenmeister angefangen was auch der vierte fehler war) den hab ich bei 27 gammeln lassen

dann habe ich mein orc (ms) warri angefangen und das macht fun....nach und nach habe ich auch nen jäger angefangen das hatt mir alles spass gemacht bis auf wl.


Fazit: Für die Horde! ^^


----------



## Vanilecornet (20. Mai 2010)

Mein erster char war ein schurke Gnom hatte keine ahnung vom spiel und bin erst mal rumgelaufen war plötzlich in westlcihe pestländer (tot) war erst lvl 10 und hab mcih immer wiede rbelebt paar schritte gelaufen udn das 2tage lang war das witzig und zum equip kein kommentar hab stoff getragen mit wille/int 
 Spiele jetz ein Todesritter/druide und jäger auf Server anetheron schurke ist auf Server tichondrius


----------



## Sumee (20. Mai 2010)

Nora/Vince/Casjo schrieb:


> So ich wollte einfach mal in die Runde fragen welche fehler ihr damals mit eurem ersten char gemacht habt.
> 
> Ich z.b. erster char iss immernoch 39^^ist nen Priester auf Alli seite Habe damals einfach alles was ich gesehen habe angezogen so kam z.b. Stärke sachen krit und einiges mehr bei meinem char zusammen^^ bis mich damals mal nen rl freund aufgeklärt hatte was ich alles brauch als priester.
> da ich mich überhaupt vorab net erkundigt habe welche klasse was braucht und wir ne eigene gilde aufgemacht hatten wo quasi rl gilden raids angesagt waren^^ und nur nen priest gefehlt hatte dementsprechend musst e ich halt priest nehmen^^
> ...



Ich hab mir WoW damals erklären lassen und wohl nicht ganz aufgepasst,denn ich hab den Latenzbalken für die Schwierigkeitsanzeige der Quests gehalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromolp (20. Mai 2010)

Mein erster char war ein Taure Jäger. War ne Testversion. habe ihn bis lvl 12 gespielt aber nie verstanden was ich wirklich machen musste, nicht geskillt, wie ich mana spare etc. Vor allem habe ich mich nichts getraut und war immer sehr vorsichtig, aber ich war faszinierd und habs weiter gespielt, aber mit nem neuen account und char.


----------



## Mandalore (20. Mai 2010)

Mit Lvl 40 Platte gelernt und dem Pala dann, weil man ja Platte tragen konnte musste auch Platte her. Und das gabs am leichtesten beim Vendor....... Und aufeinmal gingen die Mobs gar nicht mehr down


----------



## Mondokir (20. Mai 2010)

Habe damals mit meinem Krieger einen Stallplatz für ein Pet gekauft. xD Irgendwie peinlich wenn mans hinterher weiß.
Oder da ich nicht wusste wie man in den "Allgemein Channel" schreibt, schrieb ich immer im "Sagen Channel" (Weiße Schrift) und dachte das können jetzt alle lesen.
Ist mir beides im Brachland passiert also so um die Level 14. Ist jetzt auch schon knappe 5 Jahre her.^^


----------



## Zuraxx (20. Mai 2010)

Hm, ich hab eig nur eines falsch gemacht, nämlich meinen char auf lv 80ig dann stehen gelassen:/

Ich war tank dudu, da mir mein Bruder eingeredet hat, hexer wäre für den anfang noch etwas schwer zu spielen, (haha), ich fand mich damit ab und wurde dudu, hab mich ins tool immer als dd geschmissen, obwohl ich eig tanken wollte, da ich damals dachte das dd für dudu steht ( jaja, aber damals wusste ich noch nix. Hab mich auf 70ig gequestet, dann bla bla raiden u.s.w. dann fing ich nen hexer an, dachte mir kacke mein dudu hat jetzt schon crap gear für die Zeit wo ich meinen hexer gequestet hab, und hab ihn bis wotlk nicht mehr angerührt:/


----------



## Mr_Richfield (20. Mai 2010)

mein erster char war ein zwerg schurke, zu beginn der classic zeit.

1. ich hab bis ~ lvl 40 nichts vom talentbaum gehört, absolut gar nichts ... danach waren in jedem ein paar punkte, weil ich alles imba fand.
2. wusste ich nicht, das man seine rüstung reparieren muss. ich hab zwar den roten mann vernommen, aber wusste nichts damit anzufangen. ich habe mich mühsam bis lvl 20 vorgearbeitet ...
3. fand ich schusswaffen immer geiler als nahkampfwaffen. meine feinde wollte ich immer erschießen
4. hab ich versucht mich durch die todesminen zu schleichen, wer konnte schon ahnen das die für 5 leute gedacht war ?


----------



## KingNothing22 (20. Mai 2010)

Zuraxx schrieb:


> Hm, ich hab eig nur eines falsch gemacht, nämlich meinen char auf lv 80ig dann stehen gelassen:/
> 
> Ich war tank dudu, da mir mein Bruder eingeredet hat, hexer wäre für den anfang noch etwas schwer zu spielen, (haha), ich fand mich damit ab und wurde dudu, hab mich ins tool immer als dd geschmissen, obwohl ich eig tanken wollte, da ich damals dachte das dd für dudu steht ( jaja, aber damals wusste ich noch nix. Hab mich auf 70ig gequestet, dann bla bla raiden u.s.w. dann fing ich nen hexer an, dachte mir kacke mein dudu hat jetzt schon crap gear für die Zeit wo ich meinen hexer gequestet hab, und hab ihn bis wotlk nicht mehr angerührt:/



in welchem tool konnte man sich vor wotlk als dd anmelden???


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (20. Mai 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> in welchem tool konnte man sich vor wotlk als dd anmelden???


wüsst ich au ganz gernentweder steh ich im moment komplett auf der leitung oder ich hab irgendwas falsch gelesen^^


----------



## Kretain (20. Mai 2010)

Erster Char vor 3 1/2 Jahren war mein Hexer welcher immernoch mein Main ist.

Der einzige Fehler war ihn damals ohne Unterkiefer zu erstellen was nach 1 Jahr
dann einfach nur noch zum kotzen ausgesehen hat. Gott sei dank kam ja dann der Frisör


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Mai 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> in welchem tool konnte man sich vor wotlk als dd anmelden???



Konntest ja im Tool dazuschreiben dass du DD bist.





Was mir noch so einfällt: Beim Rend-Event in UBRS hab ich mal überlegt, ob man die Zuschauer mit Mehrfachschuss pullen kann. Das Gatter ist ja eh zu, also kein Problem. Dachte ich...


----------



## Düstermond (21. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Char ist seit WoW Release mein Main-Char.
Fehler habe ich unzählige begangen. Damals gabs halt weder Guides, noch so viele "Pseudo-Profis" wie heute.

Beispielsweise wurde ich in den Todesminen das erste mal drauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass es nichts bringt, sich immer das aktuelle weiße Set vom Schmied in Sturmwind zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VHRobi (21. Mai 2010)

Bis ca lv35 sehr oft nahkampf gemacht mit dem Jäger..
Wozu habe ich sonst Nahkampfwaffen?
Ich kann sehr wohl nahkampf machen, sonst hätte ich ja keine nahkampf fähigkeiten!
Der Gildenkollege der mir lange und mühsam das erklären musste, leavte dann die Gilde und sagte, mit solchen lernresistenten trotteln will er nix zu tun haben.^^

Später hatte ich dann ein Jägerneuling in der Gilde und gab ihm gerne mein wissen weiter..
Als ich mir dachte "oh mein gott was fürn trottel", merkte ich wie schwer es der andere mit mir hatte^^
Wir blieben noch lange in der selben Gilde und verstanden uns prima.


----------



## Avenenera (21. Mai 2010)

Was mir jetzt noch einfällt und nichtnur mein Fehler war. Ich hab mir NIE zu Classic Zeiten den Schlüssel für UBRS geholt. Lbrs hatte ich nie gemacht. Wozu auch ? Gibt ja immer nen Hexer wenn man UBRS mit 10 leuten macht und der portet jemanden ran der uns aufsperrt xD. Kannte Leute die echt gut Kohle damit gemacht haben.


----------



## Rollinjo (21. Mai 2010)

Manotis schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir einen Nachtelf Jäger erstellt und wollte da hinten in Darnassus, hinter der Bank schauen was wohl hinter diesem Wasserfall liegt. Bin also erstmal völlig unüberlegt runtergesprungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das kenne ich... Nur bin ich aussenrum geschwommen, dabei mehrmals an Erschöpfung wieder gestorben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber aller Anfang ist schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slush (21. Mai 2010)

Oh man mein erster Char war ein Mensch Krieger ... 

ich dachte mir hey, Mensch das bin ich doch auch, is mir am änlichsten ... nehmwa .... krieger .. joa hört sich simple an ...nehmwa ... aufn mob haun wie son "Horst" ... zum Thema Horst gleich mehr xDD Bin damals 20 lvl mit dem Anfangsequip rumgerannt, weil ich immer Gold bzw Silber und Kupfer geil war. Bis mir irgendwann ein Kumpel riet die bessere Rüstung anzulegen, ich hatte zu diesem Zeitpunkt massig stoff und leder loot vom questen im Inventar also zog ich einfach das Zeug an und Questete mit stats wie Wille/Int und nem 1h Schwert und Schild auf das ich mächtig Stolz war, denn genau das zeichnet ja einen mächtigen Krieger aus. ;D

Naja dann hörte ich nach nem halben Jahr ca von Allimania ... und ich musste Schmunzeln als ich von "Horst" dem Krieger hörte der aufgrund eines Stamina buffs sein IQ verlor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... 

Soviel zu meinem Beginn in WoW ... peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg Slush - Horde|Pala ... nüscht mehr Alli|Warri ;D


----------



## davidoff1989 (21. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Char war wie bei den meisten ein Mensch Krieger auf nem Testaccount. Ich hab mich immer gewundert warum mein Geld immer verschwindet, weil ich nur auf des Kupfer gestarrt hab. Irgendwann is mir dann aufgefalln das ich ja mehrere Silber hab, da ja 100 Kupfer zu 1 Silber wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und vom Lehrer und dem Talentbaum hab ich damals auch noch nichts gehört.

Als ich dann einen anderen Char getroffen hab der ein Pet hatte, wollte ich auch unbedingt eins. Er erklärte mir aber das des nur Jäger können.
So wurde mein damaliger 80er Main geboren. Tauren, Jäger. Später dann kam mein aktueller 80er Main Tauren, Druide. Bis ich vor 2 Monaten aufhörte.


----------



## Psalmensang (21. Mai 2010)

in classic mit nem holy priest von 0 auf 60 gelevelt und mich geärgert, dass alle anderen klassen viel mehr dampf machen als der heilig-priester...
nach knapp 6 monaten war ich dann endlich lvl60 und hatte meinen verteidigungswert auf max.  ;-)

im kloster hab ich mal psychischer schrei losgelassen, weil ich versehentlich infight ne pat gepullt hab ...


----------



## Eboron (21. Mai 2010)

haha ich lache hier tränen xD

Mit meinem Ret Pala hab ich eigentlich immer genug Schaden gemacht, finde ich zumindest^^ Hab mir jedoch beim lvln sehr viel Zeit gelassen und bei BC Release war ich dann lvl 58.

Meine Fehler waren auch die, dass ich nur auf Rüssi geachtet habe^^
Naja hab dann in BC gelernt das man auch auf Stats achten soll =D hatte aber eh nur Platte an, so gemischt mit Heal/DD/Tank equipt xD

Seit Wotlk nutze ich Sockel^^

Mit meinem ersten Mount (ab lvl 40) fühlte ich mich wie Gott haha

Yoah, mit Nachtelf Jäger von Teldrassil runter gesprungen und ne Ewigkeit gehabt, um den Baum zu schwimmen^^ Irgendwann hab ichs gecheckt, für was der Geistheiler da ist xD

Ohne die Guides gabs viiel zu entdecken und vieles war ne herausforderung =D


----------



## Ligthi (21. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Char war damals zu BC ein Draenei Pala mein grösster fehler^^

gelevelt hab ich mit Holyspec -.- ich hab 5 mal solange einen mob gehauen wie ein warri^^
bis ca. level 15 nur mit mobs hauen gelevelt Quests kannte ich damals noch ned. mir sind auch noch nie die Ausrufezeichen aufgefallen bis dahin^^
ab level 20 hab ich erfahren das man beim lehrer neue skills lernen kann und nicht nur mit den level 1er skills rum laufen muss.
Und glaubt mir ihr wollt nicht wissen wie lange ich gebraucht hab um heraus zu finden, dass man ein mount erst ab, damals wars glaub ich noch 40, lernen kann und nicht irgendwie zähmen muss XD
und bis ich gemerkt hab, dass ich auch von den draenei inseln runter kann ohne zu schwimmen omg ^^ schiff hab ich nie bemerkt


----------



## Aggropip (21. Mai 2010)

Ich würde es zwar nicht größten fehler nennen aber einen der witzigsten. Da ich mich selbst zur 1. Generation Horde Paladine zähle hab ich dem entsprechend auch früh angefangen. 




Mein Paladin schön bis lvl 18 in den Geisterlanden gelvlt.... dann wollt ich ins nächste Q gebiet..... soooo... wenn man jetzt der straße folgt sowie ich damals kommt man nach süden in die Östlichen Pestländer^^ 




Hab mich dann etwa ne stunde schön durch sterben lassen bis ich endlich auf der Brücke zu den Westlichen Pestländern ankam. Ein neugieriger 70er schamane der alles mit angesehen (und ich wette er hat sich einen abgefeiert) meinte dann zu mir " Ich glaube du bist hier falsch" "Ach... aber anderster komm ich ja nicht nach Kalimdor geschweige den UC" ...... erstmal keine antwort (ich schätze mal in den moment ist er vom stuhl gefallen) ..... dann....

"In Silbermond gibt es ein Portal nach UC^^"


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (21. Mai 2010)

lool so erging es mir allerdings auch^^ ich bin gefühlte 12 millionen mal gestorben da ich als bc kam sofort nen pala angefangen hab da mich die klasse immer gereizt hatte ich aber kein alli pala wollte.
Nunja schön oft gestorben und am ende nach ca. 1er woche erfahren das es dort dieses besagte portal gibt und meine gildenkollegen sowie freundin sich dermasen über mich lustig gemacht haben und wahrscheinlich am boden lagen  vor lauter lachen(schmerzen)^^.

Und bald werde ich eine DMG pala KUH^^


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (22. Mai 2010)

Mir ist noch was zu meinem allerersten bg eingefallen und zwar war ich mit meinem Priester( erster noob char) in ws natürlich auf holy geskillt und war mit meinen freunden zusammen im ts die haben sich natürlich gefreut wie doof endlich mit mir in nen bg usw.^^ naja gut ich als holy gedacht mach ma halt schaden also erstmal schön alles rausgehauen was mit lvl 39 natürlich net viel iss^^ meine freunde schreine auf einmal wie doof im ts alter heil und du depp du bist heiler und kein dd ich wie was dd was soll das sein. natürlich dachte ich an die vorzüge einer frau also doppel d^^ nungut sie haben mich dann darüber aufgeklärt. aber ich war dennoch net bereit zu heilen ich wollte halt lieber dmg machen und so kams das die immer alle abgekratzt sind weil ich sie net geheilt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orcanic (22. Mai 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BXD6z84D7U xD


----------



## Kedoa (22. Mai 2010)

N Hexenmeister, auf Onyxia. Nur bei der Alli. Und dann hab ich auch nur auf rüssi geachtet. Und irgendwann hab ich dann halt nen Pala auf der Hordenseite hochgezockt. Mit Âddiction spiel ich jetz noch ^^.


----------



## Millwall (22. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Char damals war ein Orc Schamane, der nach 45 Minuten gelöscht wurde. Grund war, dass ich die erste Schamanenquest gemacht habe. Dafür musste man im Tal der Prüfungen irgendwo nen Steilhang hoch, von dem ich dann runtergefallen bin. Sprich ich fiel bei Ratschet (kannte ich damals natürlich noch nicht) ins Wasser und wurde laufend von irgendnem Vieh gekillt, dass einen Totenkopf in der Anzeige hatte (ich war Level 4 oder so der Mob dürfte so um die 16-18 gewesen sein). Seitdem spiele ich keine Orcs mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein 2ter Char lief schon besser, ein Tauren Jäger, der aber mit 70 auch im Äther verschwand, weil mich die Klasse extrem langweilte.

Mein dritter Char is heute noch mein Main (80 Undead Shadow/Discipline Priest)^^.


----------



## Bodeus (22. Mai 2010)

Ich hab am ersten Abend meinen Char gelevelt und dann vor dem ausloggen den "Speichern-Button" gesucht. Ich war so frustriert das ich ihn nicht gefunden hatte, ich glaubte ernsthaft, wenn ich so rausgehe, ist nichts gespeichert. Speicherpunkte hatte ich auch nicht entdeckt xD naja war mein erstes RPG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (22. Mai 2010)

Bodeus schrieb:


> Ich hab am ersten Abend meinen Char gelevelt und dann vor dem ausloggen den "Speichern-Button" gesucht. Ich war so frustriert das ich ihn nicht gefunden hatte, ich glaubte ernsthaft, wenn ich so rausgehe, ist nichts gespeichert. Speicherpunkte hatte ich auch nicht entdeckt xD naja war mein erstes RPG
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


speicherknopf xD
auch sehr geil^^
aber hast vergessen nach dem memory card slot zu suchen^^


----------



## Orthrus (22. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ich erst im August 2009 mit WoW angefangen hab...

gibt soooviele Sachen in den Erzählungen, bei denen ich gern dabei gewesen wär, seufz.




Mit untoten Grüßen...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vendar (22. Mai 2010)

erst mit lv 22 bemerkt was die stärken von schurken sind und als konsequenz daraus nie wieder auf einem pvp server gespielt

in hügel das erste mal need auf etwas dass ich zwar tragen konnte aber nix bringt, da es kleiner brauchte gings gimpflig aus und ich hatte meine lektion billig gelernt =P

glaub erster war hexer vor 4 jahren (oder so, so zirka 9 monate nach classic release angefangen), diesen hexer hab ich dann vor nem 3/4 jahr au mal auf 80 gespielt =P


----------



## Pusillin (22. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Char war nen Schurke, auf Rat eines Freundes, er hatte noch den ersten Pvp Titel, ganz knapp bevor sie entfernt wurden.
Er ist aber nicht über 22 (oder so) gekommen, da ich dann keine Lust mehr hatte - Schurke basiert ja auf guten Waffen.
Talentpunkte hab ich nie vergeben, zu viel Angst vor Fehlentscheidungen.
Lange meine Dolche verkauft, wenn sie kaputt waren und neue beim Händler gekauft.
Dann gelöscht, weil ich irgendwie nur einen Char haben wollte, und nen Priest angefangen hab.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (22. Mai 2010)

Eigentlich nichts.
Habe meinen Tauren Krieger vor 5 Jahren erstellt und ist auch heute noch mein Main. xD
Naja nur der Server war nicht die besste wahl. *schnüff* :/


----------



## Gnomagia (22. Mai 2010)

Hm...naja,das übliche.Ich habe auch gedacht,beim anlegen gebunden heißt nicht mehr austauschbar,ich habe meine petquest als hunter erst irgendwann anfang 20 beendet gehabt,weil ich nicht wusste,wo in den Echoinseln diese verdammten Krabbentiere rumliefen,ich bin als ich das pet dann endlich hatte direkt ins schlingendorntal gelaufen und habe mich anfang 20 von irgendnem Krokotier umboxen lassen,bis ich anschließend ne regelrechte Schlingendorntalphobie hatte. Außerdem hatte ich immer genau dann bock auf die kriegshymnenschlucht,wenn ich grad am anderen ende der welt war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der größte Fehler war allerdings,das ich nie einen Char aufs Maxlevel gebracht hab(immer neu getwinkt^^) bis mein erster Maxlevelchar ein berufsloser DK war-.-


----------



## wolfracht (22. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Char damals war ein Nachtelf Krieger. Ich hatte nur graue Teile an und hab diese in meine Leiste gezogen, und mich später gewunder wieso ich ab lvl 14 nichts mehr tot gekriegt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Russelkurt (22. Mai 2010)

mein Hexer trug bis level 50 so ziemlich alles, was er tragen konnte. dann hab ich ihn mit lvl55 auf eis gelegt und n dk angefangen, was mein größter fehler war, denn der dk ist mir inzwischen so langweilig geworden, dass ich manchmal versucht bin ihn zu löschen. dann denke ich immer wieder daran, dass es echt mühsehlig war, den auf 80 zu bringen (ich hatte damals keine erbstücke und bin auch heute noch kronisch pleite ingame). dann hab ich nach 2 weiteren chars den hexer auf 80 gebracht und bin seitdem ein überzeugter flucher, zerstörer und seit kurzem wieder ein eingefleischter dämonologe. eigentlich bin ich stolz einen menschen hexer gewählt zu haben. ich verstehe zwar manchmal schon, warum leute zur horde wechseln, aber im prinzip geht da genau das selbe ab im chat wie bei der allianz... nur mit anders aussehenden rassen.

Hier mein Hexer


----------



## Kramak (22. Mai 2010)

Mein Fehler mit meinem ersten Char war, dass ich immer beim würfeln auf bedarf geklickt habe anstatt auf gier. Mir wurde aber schnell erklärt das man das nicht macht und so habe ich gelernt wie man richtig würfelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holyjudge (22. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Char war ein Krieger den ich aber recht schnell
gegen einen Druiden getauscht habe.
Als ich dann das erste mal in den Todesminen war , habe ich auf jedes Item
"Bedarf" gemacht WEIL ich fande Gier , negativ, das willste nich!
Ich finde auch heute noch ist die benennung der Würfelmöglichkeiten 
schwachsinnig


----------



## RoOniX (22. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Char war ein Paladin. Den habe ich auf nem Kumpel seinem Account angetestet, noch sehr früh in Classic.


----------



## destrojoe2 (22. Mai 2010)

Jaja ich weis noch mit meinem Troll Schami .... hab ab 20 gemerkt das es quests für die totems gibt .... hab die orte wo man hinlaufen musste net gefunden

.... und weiter bis level 32 gemacht .... bis ich dann hier ne quest anleitung gefunden hab ..... hehe


----------



## Frauenversteher (22. Mai 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Scheiß Name, dass wars eigentlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Häh???


----------



## ¥ΛЯ (22. Mai 2010)

1ster Char Magier. Wollte eigentlich Horde zocken doch die Charmodelle in der Testversion (kein Zugriff auf die Blutelfen) haben mir bei der Horde einfach nicht gefallen. Hab also dann mal einen weiblichen Menschenmagier angefangen. Hatte vor kurzem die Southparkfolge gesehen und fand Magier irgendwie cool weil er die meisten Spells von dem Bösen Nolife aus der Folge hat (Ich hab bis lvl 60 vergebens gewartet wann ich endlich auch Skorpione beschwören konnte...) War so gegen Mitte/Ende BC. Was mich erstmals erstaunt hatte ist des man alle 10-15 Min mindestens aufgefordert wurde irgendeine Gildensatzung zu unterschreiben was mit dem Testaccount sowieso nicht ging...

Verzaubern gelernt doch nicht gewusst erstmal des ich auch entzaubern konnte... Bin immer in SW regelmäßig zum Vzladen gegangen um die respawnten Lowlvlstäube zu kaufen um damit zu skillen (1-2 immer zu kaufen...). Als ich entdeckt hatte des in IF auch so ein Laden stand bin ich auch immer durch die Tiefenbahn gegangen (jo des erste mal gegangen da ich nicht wusste des da auch noch ein Zug kommt...) um dort den Staub auch zu kaufen...
Die Strecke von der Späherwacht in Westfal nach SW immer gelaufen weil mir 90 Kupfer zu teuer waren zum fliegen...
Mit Lvl 17-18 hab ich die Skillpunkte entdeckt und erstmal gar nicht vergeben da ich mich auf keinen Fall verskillen wollte so wie bei meinem Char auf Diablo 2 was ich vorher kurz gezockt hatte...
Einige Lvl später hab ich gemerkt des man die für Gold die Skillung ändern kann beim Lehrer... Gut erstmal alle Punkte in den Arkanbaum gesteckt und mich gefragt was des überhaupt bringen soll des alles zu skillen...
Gruppenquest im Rotkammgebirge... Ich sehe zum ersten Mal des Beutefenster sich öffnen. Gier hörte sich so böse an und ich dachte wenn ich Bedarf klicke bekommt es der der am meisten gebrauchen kann... War ne Axt mit Stärke oder so und hab die auch noch gewonnen... Zum Glück hat man mir des danach erklärt wie des abläuft...
Als ich so ca mit Lvl 38 einen Magier mit dem Drachenodem gesehen habe wollte ich des auch unbedingt haben und hab ihn gefragt wie man an den Zauber kommt... Oh war des peinlich des es ja noch 2 weitere Skillbäume gibt... Hab auch ganz spät noch gemerkt des man in den Skillbäumen runterscrollen kann^^
Frost skillen? Niemals immer nach jedem Mob trinken+essen... Nicht einmal Erste Hilfe geskillt da ich den Stoff ja zum schneidern brauchte...
Mit Lvl 64 hab ich des alte Dungeontool entdeckt... Hatte mich mit einem anderen Spieler nach einer Gruppenquest unterhalten und gemeint des es absolut idiotisch ist so viele Quests für Dungeons zu bekommen wo man nie Gruppen für findet. Et meinte dann er findet eigentlich immer Gruppen über des Tool... Oh Wunde ich danach auch... Hatte zuvor nur Dungeongruppen gefunden wenn jemand im /1 was geschrieben hatte oder per /who Mage was gesucht hatte...


----------



## manavortex (22. Mai 2010)

Schurken erstellt, dann von Freunden gesagt bekommen, dass sie auf nem anderen Server spielen. Die ersten sechs Level (oder so) nochmal gespielt, aber dieses Mal gleich ne andere Frisur genommen, die alte nervte schon.

Die Schurkin ist ne Nachtelfe, mittlerweile angelt sie nur noch, aber damals beim Questen war das toll. Ich bekam von den Leuten Quests für "Tiefschwarze Grotte", die waren alle mit "Gruppe" markiert, also hab ich dem Tool vertraut und sie garnicht erst allein probiert. Ich kam dann in eine Gruppe, die mir auch toll den Weg gezeigt hat und alles, und die wollten, dass ich vorgehe. Fand ich ziemlich klug von denen, immerhin bin ich ja Schurke und kann schleichen und die Gegner sehen mich nicht, aber dann wollen sie, dass ich sichtbar vorgehe. Ich protestierte also "aber dann sehen die mich!" und bekam nur vierfach ein fröhliches "EBEN!" zurück. Ich habs damals echt nicht gerafft, aber die waren wohl alle Stoffies.


----------



## PöseKirsche (22. Mai 2010)

Ich habe mir nen Ally Druid hochgezockt und hab inzwischen 5 mal die Fraktion gewechselt inklusive Server


----------



## Junkfreak.94 (22. Mai 2010)

mein erster char war ein mage... zaubern fand ich in role play games immer schicker als mit waffen auf andere einzudreschen.
jedoch leiß ich mich später vom hexer hinreißen und legte meinen 20er mage auf eis (damals waren 20 stufen eine welt für mich). falsch hab ich mit ihm wenig gemacht, jedoch kommt es oft vor das man die richtige klasse findet, wenn man etwas gespielt hat.


----------



## gandosh shatt (22. Mai 2010)

Nora/Vince/Casjo schrieb:


> So ich wollte einfach mal in die Runde fragen welche fehler ihr damals mit eurem ersten char gemacht habt.
> 
> Ich z.b. erster char iss immernoch 39^^ist nen Priester auf Alli seite Habe damals einfach alles was ich gesehen habe angezogen so kam z.b. Stärke sachen krit und einiges mehr bei meinem char zusammen^^ bis mich damals mal nen rl freund aufgeklärt hatte was ich alles brauch als priester.
> da ich mich überhaupt vorab net erkundigt habe welche klasse was braucht und wir ne eigene gilde aufgemacht hatten wo quasi rl gilden raids angesagt waren^^ und nur nen priest gefehlt hatte dementsprechend musst e ich halt priest nehmen^^
> ...



mein erster Char war ein Krieger (Testaccount) und ich wuste bis St20 nicht ma das mann Ihn skillen kann und das es einen lehrer gibt ! lol !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spankyhamthrall (22. Mai 2010)

hihi

also ich hab damals nen jäger gespielt, vor 4 jahren., ist auch heute wieder) mein main.
ich hatte natürlich keine ahnung von stats, also war von stärke bis willenskraft alles vorhanden.
des weiteren war ich auch bis lvl 25 rum ein jäger, der nicht mit einer fernkampfwaffe, sondern mit dolchen gekämpft hat, bis mir mal jemand gesagt hat dass es eigentlich mit bögen etc besser zu spielen ist xD


----------



## benwingert (22. Mai 2010)

mein nahkampf-stärke-int-wille-hunter^^ auf 55 wars mir dann zu doof weils logischerweise recht langsam ging... hab mir dann nen dk gemacht is heute mein main aber der hatte auch bis 70 ka was für attribute er braucht (siehe blaue bc brust mit mp5 bis 70) als ich dann in ner inze gesagt hab dass ich gern ein teil hätte auf dem aber int und mp5 war wurde ich aufgeklärt =)


----------



## weini13 (22. Mai 2010)

Mein ALLER ALLER erster char war ein Untoter Krieger auf nem Acc von nem Kumpel zum antesten. Hat Spaß geamcht Zack spiel gekauft und gleich son heftchen dazu. Da stand dann was von Pala = IMBA nicht totzukriegen und Heilburg... Zack Pala erstellt und nach dem High end Lv. 70 Skillung (Holy) gelvlt bis lvl 20. Als mir dann nen Kumpel erzählt hat er spiele auf nem andren Server Ally hab ich bei dem mal vorbeigeschaut und mir nen Zwerg Hunter erstellt. DEr hat mir dann sooo gut gefallen wegen der Schusswaffe. Das war auch mein größter fail ich kannte einfach keine andre Fernkampfwaffe und hatte dann immer etliche lvl lang ne schlechte Schusswaffe. Iwann hörte der Kumpel dann auf zu zocken und ich ging auf den Server von meinem Cousin und zockte da nen schami hoch. Der war dann bist Ulduar mein main. Jetzt ist es aber mein Priester =)


----------



## bloodyPete (22. Mai 2010)

Ich hatte nen Nachtelf Druiden. hab alles angezogen was nen höheren Rüstungswert hatte als meins. Glaube ich hab nicht mal gewusst das es sowas wie stats gibt^^ is nur bis Stufe 13 gekommen dann kam Blutelf, aber da hab ich auch den gleichen Fehler gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (22. Mai 2010)

N8elf Allianz Druide. Bin aber nur bis level 5 gekommen danach kein bock mehr auf das Game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## sykee (22. Mai 2010)

mein erster char war ne nachtelfe hunter...

hab erst so mit ca. level 25 gemerkt , dass ich mir auch ein pet holen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Möpman (22. Mai 2010)

Mein allererster Char war ein Troll Hunter, den ich bis lvl 10 gespielt hab.... dann hatte ich keine Lust mehr auf den gehabt un nen Tauren Krieger angefangen.
Ich hab glaub ich 3 Wochen mit dem gebraucht um lvl 24 zu werden und dann schreibt mich eine an ob ich lust auf BSF als Tank hätte.
Ich frag so: Ist BSF nicht ne Fleischkrankheit? und die fans zeimlich komisch das ich die Instanz nicht kannte... ich bin dann halt mitgegangen und habens nicht weiter als zum Hof geschafft weil ich nicht wusste was man als Tank machen muss^^
Das ganze ist aber jetzt schon 4 Jahre her. Als Anfänger wirkte WoW noch viel komplexer weil man das ganze halt noch garnicht kannte.


----------



## kylezcouzin (22. Mai 2010)

Ha mein erster Char war ein kleiner Tauren Dudu^^
Ich kann mich erinnern wie ich noch glaubte dass das Mulgore Anfangsgebiet schon irre riesig ist dann könnt ihr euch mal vorstellen wie ich gschaut hab wie ich da rauskommen bin^^
Iwann so mit lvl 8 hab ich dann überrissen dass es eine nette Stadt Namens Orgrimmar gibt weil ich Vollpfosten quer durchs Brachland gerannt bin^^
Das erste was ich gemacht hab war in RF rein zu rennen und mich zu wundern warum ich so aufs Maul krieg^^
Iwann mit lvl 16 hab ich dann auch mitbekommen dass es einen Talentbaum gibt und hab kA ghabt was ich damit anfangen soll^^
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn...
Der Char ist heute lvl 30 und hat seine Skillpoints auf Balance^^
Hab mir schon oft überlegt den zu löschen habs aber ned übers herz gebracht^^


----------



## AlphaChris (22. Mai 2010)

Möpman schrieb:


> Ich frag so: Ist BSF nicht ne Fleischkrankheit?



Nein was du meinst ist BSE - http://de.wikipedia....Enzephalopathie
und ist ne Hirnkrankheit.


-----

Mein erster char war ein Hunter,

schnell auf lv 70 damals gezockt und leider immer nur als Beastmaster gespielt.

und dann leider gelöscht vor WotLk


----------



## Dark Guardian (22. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Char war ein untoter Magier und der größte Fail war wohl das ich Arkan/Frost gespecct hatte. XD

Und die Talentauswahl war auch nicht so der bringer... "0.5 Sekunden weniger Zauberzeit beim Frostblitz? Das is ja gar nix wer skillt son Dreck?" waren da meist meine Gedanken XD

Außerdem bin ich nie in Instanzn gegangen aus Angst mich zu blamieren... was ich mit der Spec wohl auch getan hätte.


----------



## Arthesan (22. Mai 2010)

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Alleria&cn=Arthesan

Der gute lief bis lvl 40 mit Schild und Waffenskillung rum. Zum Glück fing mein Kumpel dann auch mit WoW an und hat mich aufgeklärt. Ging dann doch ganz fix.


Liegt leider momentan auf Eis, hoffe dass das mit Cataclysm taut ;-)


----------



## gandosh shatt (22. Mai 2010)

naja mein erster Char war ein Krieger (Testaccount) hab bis St20 gespielt und hab ne stoffrobe getragen, hatte keine skillpunckte verteilt, und bin bis dahin auch nicht beim lehrer gewesen !, weil ich es nicht wuste das es das alle gibt ! lol ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evalux (22. Mai 2010)

Also mein erster Char war eine Zwerg-Kriegerin, und da ich mir nich von sonem Spiel vorschreiben lasse, wie ich es zu spielen hab, hab ich erstmal die Welt erkundet. Mein erster Weg endete am Eingang vom Tempel von Atal'Hakkar. Ich war Stufe 3 und erfuhr, dass ich hier erst ab Stufe 39 rein darf. Son Mist aber auch. 

Tanaris, ein bisschen später, wurde mir dann auch etwas zuviel, mit Stufe 4. Aber Mulgore war cool. Die Tauren haben herzlich gelacht.


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (26. Mai 2010)

Meine freundin hat vor kurzem angefangen mit wow zu spielen also hab ich einfach mal mitgemacht kurz nen twink aufgemacht und sie einfach mal machen lassen da sie meinte es ist ja einfach wenn man sich erstmal die klassen quests etc. durchliest. ok also wir starten ich frage sie magst du ne tasche haben kann dir paar geben^^ sie ohhja woher hast du die und welche marke^^ ich ähhm ich meinte hier im spiel und net ne handtasche. sie meinte nur achso ne brauch ich net wofür auch^^. gut paar tage später sind wir im schlingendorntal ich schau mir ihrne char mal so genau an und sehe das sie ihrem krieger mit int wille und mp5 vollrotzt^^ ich hab mich nicht mehr gekriegt vor lachen das gesicht was sie gemacht hat nachdem ich sie aufgeklärt habe war wahres gold wert^^


----------



## Asstaras (26. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Char war ein Orc Krieger auf nem Account von nem Kollegen.
Kamen auf die Idee meinen Char "DerFührer" zu nennen^^
Haben nen kurzen Bann bekommen und kurz darauf hab ich mir nen eigenen Account gemacht.


----------



## Shendria (26. Mai 2010)

Das Einzige an das ich mich wirklich noch erinnere....

Ich gerade frische 70 und ein paar Bekannte fragten ob ich net Lust auf Bota-nh habe (wohlgemerkt meine erste Ini die ich betreten habe.... ). Wir rein in die Instanz und hat eigentlich alles recht gut geklappt nur irgendwie störte mich ein wenig der rot-blinkende Monitor. "Wird schon so gehören in ner Ini" war mein erster Gedanke. Tja, von der Ini weg bin ich immer wieder mit den Leuten von einer Instanz in die nächste, Monitor weiterhin rot geblinkt, aber irgendwann gewöhnt man sich ja doch dran. Alles lief gut bis ich dann es erste Mal mit nem Kollegen und ein paar Leuten seiner Gilde in ner Instanz war... das rote blinken war weg.... Ich hab dann erstmal ganz vorsichtig bei dem Kolleg nachgefragt ob man das Blinken irgendwie ein und ausschalten kann, ob ich irgendwie was versehentlich weggeklickt hab.... Naja... er hat sich köstlich amüsiert.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilindriana (26. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Char ist immernoch mein Main
Meine Hexenmeisterin

Damals hab ich ein bisschen stärke und so gesammelt, für den Nahkampf.
Nebenbei hab ich viel zusehr auf Int geachtet und ich hab wid durch die Gegend geskillt...


----------



## XchâronX (26. Mai 2010)

Ja es war schön ein Noob zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein erster Char war Druide und ich wusste der kann heilen, Schaden machen und tanken. Also hatte ich einfach ein Equip für alles und Teile mit Stärke, Beweglichkeit und Int einfach gemischt.


----------



## Jemira (26. Mai 2010)

ich sag nur: Nahkampfmage :-)


----------



## talsimir (26. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Charackter war ein Tauren Druide mit dem Namen Casmal auf dem Server "Kult der Verdammten". Mir war der Druide aber immer sehr suspekt so habe ich ihn mit Level 25 an den Nagel gehängt und einen Nachtelf Jäger namens Talsimir auf dem Server "Blackrock" angefangen zu leveln der dann auch bis jetzt mein eigentlicher Mainchar war. Zu BC-Zeiten spielte ich den Druiden aber auf 70 aus langeweile hab ich sogar mit ihm geraidet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Heute ist mein Mainchar aber ein Orc Schamane namens NOAWARD auf dem Server Blackrock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FOR THE HORDE!


----------



## Rappi (30. Mai 2010)

Mir fallen spontan einige Dinge ein, die waren nicht bei meinem ersten Char, aber bei dem, mit dem ich als Erstes richtig gequestet habe:

- Ich bin bis ca. Level 10 davon ausgegangen, dass alle lesen können, was ich mit /schreien schreibe.

- Mit einem Freund habe ich gleich mal den schönen Zeppelin nahe Orgrimmar ausprobiert. Dann sind wir in das Schlingendorntal gelaufen und wurden dort von den freundlichen Raptoren erledigt. Das doofe war nur, dass der Friedhof so weit weg war und wir weder dort, noch per Einstieg am Sterbeort, zurück zum Zeppelin gekommen sind. Da der Ruhestein uns damals nicht bekannt war, haben wir erstmal minutenlang im Channel nach einer Wegbegleitung suchen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Talentpunkte entdeckte ich erst ziemlich spät, dazu habe ich bis ca. Level 50 (vielleicht wars sogar noch länger) einfach alle auf gut Glück im gleichen Baum platziert. Aber so schlecht war ich eigentlich garnicht, bloß als ich dann zum ersten Mal nach einem Guide geskillt habe, konnte ich erst garnicht fassen, dass ich so viel Schaden machen kann.

- Ich konnte zu Anfang einfach meine Questziele nicht finden. Ich hab immer nur dank den Beschreibungen im Questtext das Ziel gesucht, die Karte war damals noch nicht so meins. Da kam es schon mal vor, dass ich gute 30 Minuten für eine "suche Gegenstand X"-Quest benötigt habe.

- Gutes Equipment kam für mich immer vom Händler. Bis ich mir dann irgendwann die Werte der Rüstung angeschaut habe und merken musste, dass ich nur Grütze trage.

- Mit meinem Jäger war ich ein Nahkampfgott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krezton (30. Mai 2010)

Habe mit meinen Druiden stoff sachen angehabt auf moonkin geskillt und in HdW Nahkampfschaden ohne veränderte Form gemacht bis mir die Gruppe dann alles nett erklärt hatt nachdem sie gemerkt haben dass ich neu bin


----------



## Schnubbel :> (30. Mai 2010)

Naja haben mit einer Nachtelf Druidin angefangen;
hatte keine Ahnung von WoW XD
so hab ich dann bis ~20 nur mobs gekillt.. Quest? Was ist das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und noch einige "tolle" Fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pHt.Sven (30. Mai 2010)

Also meinen allerersten Char gibts nichtmehr, das war 4 Wochen nach WoW-Release, ich wollte eigentlich einen Menschen-Jäger haben (hurra, Cata machts möglich [nach 5 jahren >.<]) und habe mir dann aus frust weils nicht ging einen männl. Nachtelf Jäger gemacht... ich hatte bloß das lustige Problem, dass mein Rechner nach ca jeweils 30 Min. Spielzeit die verbindung zum WoW-Server verloren hat und ich dann zwar noch WoW spielen konnte, allerdings keine NPC's mehr aufgetaucht sind, ich bin also auch mal gern 3 Stunden durch die Weltgeschichte gewandelt und hab mich gewundert wo all die Leute hin sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, den hab ich dann bis lvl 17 gespielt und dann zugunsten eines Menschen Paladins gelöscht, den gibts aber heut auch netmehr^^


So far ~


----------



## DeathDranor (30. Mai 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> ... Nen Ally anzufangen.
> http://wowdata.buffe...ar/view/4935927
> http://eu.wowarmory....r=Arthas&cn=ZAM



Das seh ich als Beleidigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein erster char war glaube ein Untoter Krieger, aber da ich mit dem nur die 10 Probetage gemacht habe. Bin ich später auf einen Draenei Jäger umgestiegen. Mein größter Fehler mit dem war, das ich die Axt "Verheerer" lange trug und erst viel später merkte das sie mir nichts nützte. Und ich sie trotzdem noch fast eine Woche lang trug nur wegen dem Aussehen, bis ein Freund mir eine bessere Waffe besorgt hat.


----------



## Kafka (30. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Chat war ne dumme Kuh (Tauren Krieger). Mit den hab ich halt auch die normalen Anfängerfehler gemacht wie z.b. Grier und Bedarf erstmal nur auf bedarf geklickt weil man ja nicht gierig sein wollte xD Oder das der Donnerknall nicht direkt zum aoe schaden machen da ist. Oder "Oh das Monster hat ja so einen lustigen Kranz ums Bild und das Level ist ein Totenkopf, vll droppt der ja was nettes für mich" und ab zum Geistheiler xD Hab dann den Krieger so ab level 20 (für das ich schon fast ne Woche gebraucht hatte) an den Nagel gehängt und mir nen Hexer gemacht, das aber ansich auch nur aus nen Irrtum heraus weil ein Kollege meinte "Alle Stoffis können heilen". Naja so mit level 35 hab ich mir dann man bissal was übern Hexer durchgelesen und musste verwundert feststellen das der nie heilen wird. Hab den aber dann bis zum Ende durchgezogen, und das natürlich nicht als Dämonen Hexer sondern immer fleissig als destro xD


----------



## Garthel (30. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Char...Ork Krieger. Ist ansich noch immer mein Main, auch wenn ich derzeit fast nur am twinken bin.
Muss ehrlich sagen ich kam mit dem selbst ohne Ahnung gut klar, auch wenn ich vermutlich alle 10min im Dreck lag
weil ich einfach nicht begreifen konnte warum alle Klassen mehrere Mobs bekämpfen können nur ich nicht. ^^

Hatte auch das Glück direkt nach dem Tal der Prüfungen im Klingenhügel eine nette Troll Schamanin kennen zulernen
die mir geholfen hat mit dem Spiel klar zu kommen. Nach ein paar Quests zusammen ging es das erste man in den
Flammenschlund. Oh Gott hab ich da schlecht ausgesehen. Meine irrige Annahme war ja: Ork = Krieger = Ordentlich aufs Maul.
Dass ich derjenige sein sollte der aufs Maul bekommt war mir bis dahin nicht klar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedenfalls hab ich mich ewig durch das harte Leben eines Kriegers gekämpft und mir von vielen Leuten anhören müssen
wie doof es doch ist die (zu dem Zeitpunkt) wohl schwerste Klasse als First-Char zu spielen. In meinen Motivationslöchern,
zu oft sterben macht traurig, hab ich mir jede andere Klasse erstellt und ausprobiert. Und nach 16d 18h 27m played war mein
kleiner Krieger endlich 70. Ich hab übrigends erst mit 65 die Rolle des Tanks lieben gelernt und mich vorher mehr schlecht als
recht als Waffenkrieger (mit zwei Einhändern *g*) durch die Instanzen geschummelt. ^^

Ebenso ein "Fehler" war es wohl erst mit Lev ~45 auf eine Questhilfe zu kommen. Hab mir bis dahin immer schön die
Texte durchgelesen, das Zeug auf der Karte gesucht und dann hingestiefelt. Irgendwann gemerkt dass ich in der Ecke
auch noch eine andere Quest hätte erledigen können, und wieder hingelaufen. *g* Questhelper hat mir dass dann sehr
erleichtert, auch wenn ich ab und an der Storry hinterhertrauere...aber Faulheit siegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonor1100 (30. Mai 2010)

Erster Char war nen Ork Krieger.

Habe bis Level 20 die Start Axt gehabt, und habe dann meinen Kumpel immer geflamed, warum ich immer verrecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Habe dann auf 70  nicht durschaut, was für Waffen ( Max Dmg - schneller Waffe in in Schild, bla ) ich tragen muss.
Wusste also bis dahin auch nicht, was Omen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Aggro. (habe aber schon geraidet) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als ich dann meine ersten Waffen hatte, und auf beide! Mungo drauf hatte, wusste ich was ein Warri zu BC Zeiten konnte.
Wir haben dann das erste mal Void-Reaver getryt. Bei dem Boss braucht man ja glaub 2 oder 3 Tanks, die in der Aggro oben sein musste aber ich habe es dank imba DPS geschafft, kurz vorm Kill zu overnuken.

Folge war: Raid kick und Acc weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## likoria (30. Mai 2010)

Dass ich vorm Erfolgssystem alles erkunden wollte mit etwas in die 30 also ohne mount und ich dadurch etliche male an höherstufigen mobs starb
2. Die sehr Böse verlockung Auktionshaus


----------



## ratchet15 (30. Mai 2010)

Ich bin aus den anfang bereich rausgegangen(mensch krieger) und wusste nicht mehr zurück darum hab ich mir gleich nen neuen erstellt(nachtelf krieger^^)und seit da hab ich so gut wie keine fehler gemacht weil ich dann in einer guide war und den zweiten char hab ich dann gleich auf 70 und wie dann wotlk rauskam auf 80 gebracht


----------



## Synus (30. Mai 2010)

Alles begann mit der Testversion. Ich kannte WC3 und da mir die Orks gut gefallen haben, machte ich mich nen Ork Schurken, der musste so mit lvl 2 nach westen gehn...naja bin Schlussendlich bei Senjin von einer lvl4 Krabbe gekillt worden und hab den Char aufgegeben. Dann kam ein Mage ders auf 20 geschafft hat und dann meinen Hexer den Synus. 
Schöne Fehler die ich gemacht hab:
-Immer Bedarf (bis etwa lvl 25) weil naja, ich wollt ja nicht gierig sein
-Je mehr Rüssi ein Rüstungsteil oder je mehr Dps eine Waffe hat, desto besser. wollte mir mit lvl 35 nen Nahkampfhexer machen und hab Schwerter geskillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Je schneller man aufs Essen klickt, desto mehr reggt man , wurde aber schnell belehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Googlehupf666 (30. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Char war ein Nachtelf Krieger, der hats aber auch nur bis 24 oder so geschafft, das war glaube ende 2005 ^^. Mein größter Fehler war, dass ich anfangs zuerst das Gier und Bedarf System net gecheckt hab xD. Dachte wenn ich ein Item unbedingt haben will nehm ich natürlich Gier, und Bedarf bedeutet es bekommt dann der, der es am nötigsten hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab mich dann immer gewundert, dass ich kein Item gewinne, wenn alle Bedarf machen und ich Gier xD bis ich dann aufgeklärt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Thejojy (30. Mai 2010)

untoter kriger der es glaube ich bis lvl 5 geschaft hat xD
dann wars nen tauren schami und dann erst mein schurke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Interminator (30. Mai 2010)

ich hatte nen tauren hunter und wusste bis lvl 9 nicht das man noch andere fähigkeiten außer die, die man schon hat lernen kann bis mich dann jemand in einer gruppe gefragt hat wieso ich keine spezial schüsse mache xD. Daraufhin wurde mir das ganze dann erklärt^^ und mit meinem 2 char. nem druiden hab ich einfach auf alle 3 trees geskillt xD


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (30. Mai 2010)

Nora/Vince/Casjo schrieb:


> was habt ihr falsch gemacht bei eurem ersten Char???



Tanken am anfang

Ich wusste nicht, wofür die deffhaltung da war, also hab ich dmg tank in kampfhaltung gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






...und ich dachte immer es gäbe nur Stoffschultern... Bedarf auf Stoffschultern gab dann doch irgendwann mal einen kick :/

und ich wusste nicht genau wofür Bedarf und wofür Gier stand...

Das ist aber auch schon 5 Jahre her^^


----------



## Serpen (30. Mai 2010)

mein erster char war n nachtelf krieger

bis lvl 12 hat er's geschafft
dann hab ich aufgegeben weil der
a) immer nur 10 Silber hatte
und 
b)alchemie und schmiede hatte XD

kannte halt noch keinen 
und der Talentbaum war mir zu kompliziert und ich hab mir gedacht " Na so wichtig scheint der ja nicht zu sein, immer nur solche Fissel-Beträge mit 2 oder 1%"

wurd eingemottet


----------



## loocypher (30. Mai 2010)

Also, als ich damal 2005 mit WoW anfing erstellte ich mir erstmal einen Menschen Krieger und als ich an einem Angellehrer vorbeikam, habe ich erstmal 2 h damit verbracht zu angeln^^
Nachdem ich mir das Handbuch durchlas und dann peilte um was es in dem Spiell eigentlich geht, habe ich mir einen Tauren Jäger mit dem Namen Saukopp erstellt....naja, nach 2 - 3 tagen hab ich dann paar Leute kennengelernt und WoW ging dann erst los für mich.


----------



## Povez (30. Mai 2010)

Am Anfang bin ich mal Burg Schattenfang mitgekommen, das war meine erste Ini bis dahin und ich hab immer auf Bedarf geklickt und immer alles bekommen und gesagt: " Sorry, sorry, ich kann doch nix dafür"
Und das hab ich da wirklich gedacht^^
Oder ich hatte mal nen 14er Char gelöscht, weil der irgendwie nicht die Berufe hatte, die ich haben wollte und ich wusste nicht, dass man die Berufe verlernen kann xD


----------



## Isoclin (30. Mai 2010)

Mein schlimmster fehler war nen Hexer zu zocken o.O


----------



## Azuran (30. Mai 2010)

Zwerg priester , der allerdings noch vor lvl 10 zu classic Zeiten wieder gelöscht , dann ein Nachtelf Schurke , der hielt allerdings auch nicht lange weil ich den weg zu den zwergen (Eisenschmiede) einfach nicht gefunden hab , und da ich mit meinen freunden zusammen zocken wollt wurds halt am ende ein zwerg jähger ^^


----------



## MasterXoX (30. Mai 2010)

Sunyo schrieb:


> ich dachte "Beim Anlegen gebunden" heißt, dass ich das dann immer trage und nicht wechseln kann.




Das dachte ich auch als ich meinen ersten char erstellt hatte xD


----------



## Luk0as (30. Mai 2010)

Naja mein Schurke den ich damls erstellt habe der heut mien einziger 80e rist hat damals nur bis level 40 fast nur gegrindet um an das mount zu kommen. Kurz darauf hat er fest gestellet das es auch Talente gibt und der klassenlehrer nicht nur zum ankuken da ist. 15 Level arathi hochland for ever die zeit hat mich abgehärtet.


----------



## Syvius (30. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Char war ein Nachtelf Schurke den ich bis jetzt immernoch habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin und war eig. zufrieden mit ihm hätte ich auch nicht gedacht^^


----------



## Endradon (30. Mai 2010)

also ich hatte zwar den guide von der computerbild genutzt hab mir dann mal nen night11 warri gemacht joa hab dann bis lvl 20 mit den gleichen fähigkeiten wie auf lvl 1 gezockt und mit stoff rüssi rumgelaufen...
seit dem hab ich ihn nimmer gespielt hmm sollt ich vvlt noch mal


----------



## Nonameno (30. Mai 2010)

hab mir einfach mal eine Nachtelfne Kriegerin erstellt und bis lvl 37 gezockt, und als ich dann fast nurnoch tod war, weil ich keinerlei Talente geskillt hatte und in Sachen aus Westfall rumgelaufen bin, hab ich aufgegeben und mir einen mage erstellt.
Mage ist mittlerweile 80 und die kleine ist auf 61 oder 62, bin mir da nicht so sicher, hab seit einem halben jahr nichtmehr gespielt.


----------



## Bombajy (30. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Char war damals ein Pala, war aber auf nem Account von einem Verwandten.

Naja, später hab ich auf meinem eigenen Account nen Jäger hochgezockt, Fehler hab ich allerdings nie viele gemacht...was soll man als Jäger auch falsch machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obwohl....damals in Kara hab ich nie mein Pet in den Kampf geschickt (war BM) weil ich es nicht sterben lassen wollte. Meine DPS hat halt ziemlich darunter gelitten ;D


----------



## Nanojason92 (30. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Char war ein Mensch Krieger. Aber auf einem Amerikanischen Realm, weil ich nicht wusste, dass es auch Deutsche gibt. 
Naja, hatte dann eine lange Zeit auf GästeAccounts gespielt und mein Erster Richtiger Char war dann ein Jäger.
Mein größter Fehler mit ihm war dann wahrscheinlich, dass ich bis Level 40 nur im Nahkampf gekämpft hat, bis mich einer in Zul Farrak zusammengeschi**en hat ^^


----------



## ziwsii (30. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich gestorben bin habe ich gedacht das ich nur noch meinen char löschen kann und wieder neu anfangen muss.


----------



## Colasd (30. Mai 2010)

Mein erster char war damals ein Schurke den ich anfing mit lvl 13 zu spielen , da er meinen bruder gehörte.
Ich hämmerte immer Finsterer Stoß und ausweiden was das lvleln sehr anspruchsvoll machte.
Dann mit lvl 30 hatte ich keine lust mehr und als ich mal auf einem Test server spielte entdeckte ich die combo punkte xDD. Naja der char verblieb auf 40 oder so und ich kaufte mir dann einen eigenen Acc . 
Jetzt hab ich einen Jäger auf 80 und hab keine doofen Combopunkte ...!
MfG


----------



## steven9797 (30. Mai 2010)

Mein erster char war ein Mensch-Krieger (Wieso? Es war das erste was auf dem Bildschirm gekommen ist). Hab ihn heute noch, gleiche Haarfarbe, gleicher Bart und andere Frisur, ist mein Main.


----------



## AxiO (30. Mai 2010)

mein erster Char in der Testversion war ein Nachtelf Schurke, gerade als BC rauskam. Mit dem lief alles gut bis ich mal nach Sturmwind wollte weil ich dachte da müsste ich ne Quest machen damit ich über Lvl 20 leveln kann (testversion ist halt nur bis lvl 20, was ich aber da noch nicht wusste). Also auf ne Karte geschaut, hm von Beutebucht scheint der Weg noch am kürzesten... soo oft gestorben das es nicht mehr lustig war. Naja SW angekommen Quest gemacht, keine Exp. Nen Monat später das game gekauft. Voll bock auf Draenei gehabt, also nen Krieger gemacht. Wollte Tank werden, also voll auf Tank geskillt bis lvl 42. Mit dem wollte ich übrigens auch nach SW, also mal vom Norden aus probiert an der Küste entlang. Nach 25 minuten Newmans Landeplatz gefunden und mich erstmal ziemlich gewundert, war lustig das zu finden weil keiner es zu kennen schien. Den tank als er lvl 42 eingestaubt Schurken weitergezockt und der blieb dann mein Main weil er einfach viel mehr spass machte


----------



## Pônscho (30. Mai 2010)

Ich hab bin mit meinem Pala nach jedem Lvl up zum Waffenlehrer gerannt um zu schauen wann ich Schusswaffen benutzen kann ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschubai (30. Mai 2010)

damals als die deutschen server hochgefahren wurden, habe ich mir einen zwergen-paladin erstellt, weil ich dachte, das wär der ultimative char. macht als nahkämpfer jede menge damage und kann sich auch noch selber heilen.....(damals war man halt noch unwissend und palas machten in wirklichkeit null komma null schaden!)
hatte ihn auf dem server antonidas erstelllt, weil dieser server so ziemlich am anfang der serverliste stand und ich mich schnell, schnell einloggen wollte. 
habe diesen char dann auch die erste zeit ausschließlich gespielt bis ca. lev20. das dauerte damls bei mir locker nen halbes jahr! ich habe den pala irgendwie in instanzen als mega-dmg-dealer gespielt und dabei garnicht bemerkt, das ich kaum schaden machte! spielte in einer festen gruppe von 5 mann, wovon keiner irgendeinen plan hatte von diesem game und es somit auch ned auffiel, das ich keinen dmg machte! ich heilte übrigens während dieser zeit niemals! auch nicht mich selber, da ich viel zuviel mit "dmg" machen beschäftigt war......^^
inzwischen spiele ich seit nen paar monaten keinen meiner 8x80er chars mehr und pausiere bis zum addon. aber den pala-char gibts immer noch - der hängt seit jahren bei ca. lev50 fest......


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hingetsugu (30. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Char zu Classiczeiten war ein Hexer, der heute immernoch mein main ist. Ich hab bei nem Freund gesehen (er spielt auch Hexer) das das ziemlich geil ist und habs dann gleich mal selber probiert. Und tatsache, ich fands geil! Den hab ich echt mit Leib und Seele gespielt, hab mir alle Quests genau durchgelesen und jede Reihe mit Spannung verfolgt, hab alles erkundet und überall nach mehr oder miner versteckten Verbindungen mit WC3 gesucht. Heutzutage auf 80 geh ich teilweise immernoch gerne alte Instanzen und erforsche sie.

Zu den fails, ich hab mich erst so geskillt wies sich cool anhörte und auch die Klamotten nach aussehen und name ausgewählt. Zum Glück war ich Stoffi und konnte nicht auchnoch beim Rüstungstyp was falsch machen. =P
Mitlerweile hab ich angefangen zu twinken und mir nen Dudu auf 80 gebracht, allerdings mit levelschultern udn nciht ganz so viel zeit^^

Greetz Modimaroudour aKa Hingetsugu


----------



## Olliruh (30. Mai 2010)

mein erster char war ein jäger und mit dem hab ich nur sachen mit int drauf angzogen und es gesockelt -.-
und das nur weil ich immer oom war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chickenburger95 (30. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Char war ein Zwerg Krieger. Hab ich mal als 39er PvP Twink benutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Am Anfang (ca. lvl 20) hatte der Krieger nur weißes Gear mit Int Verzauberungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **ED** (30. Mai 2010)

Der Fehler meines ersten Chars?

naja, Drei ally 80er hochgespielt und erst nach den dreien die Erleuchtung erhalten................. einfach nurn fail!


----------



## BlenD (30. Mai 2010)

Mein größter fehler? Nen Hunta anzufangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit Level 19 das erste mla WS gewessen und da war er.
Ein mächtiger TaurenKrieger, musste ich mir natürlich auch gleich einen machen, jäger gelöscht und Warri gezoggt. Er ist bis Heute mein Lieblingschar und "Main".
Fails: Talentbäume? Bis level 20 wusste ich nichts davon
      	Hab mitm Krieger alles angezoggn was grün/blau war egal ob Platte oda nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


      	Dann gabs eig. keine großen fails mea, da ich ab level 25 in eine sehr sehr hilfsbereite Gilde kam.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (30. Mai 2010)

Kurz gesagt, ich hab alles falsch gemacht, was man falsch machen konnte =)


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (13. Juni 2010)

/push


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Juni 2010)

Ich hab einmal kurz trial gespielt mit meinem Gnom Namens Dosmos. Das war ein Abenteuer, als ich blindlinks zu den lvl 6 Wölfen gerannt bin.


----------



## Progamer13332 (13. Juni 2010)

mein erster char damals kam bis lvl 35, danach hab ich iwie von booty bay aus nicht mehr zurück nach stormwind gefunden und hab ihn iwann gelöscht ^^


----------



## Niggldiniklas (13. Juni 2010)

musste meinen 7ner blut-11en hunter löschen weil ich nicht mehr aus silbermond gefunden habe XD


----------



## ~White_Wolf~ (13. Juni 2010)

hab mir nen kriger als ersten char erstellt (bis heute mein main) 
und das problem war dann das ich immer nach style gegangen bin oh und unzähhhhhhlige tode durch fallschaden XD


----------



## Benegeserit (13. Juni 2010)

mein erster char war nen pala, war 2005, den zock ich jetzt wieder, hab ihn auf horde server tranveriert, da ich da vor 2 jahren hingewechselt hab. 
seidem is der mein main, pala is einfach imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleina Jäga (13. Juni 2010)

Nachtelf Hunter hatte bis mich kurz vor 25 einer angesprochen hatte kein pet


----------



## toast. (13. Juni 2010)

Zwergen Paladin, bis lvl 40 gespielt ohne Ahnung von Ausrichtungen (Tank/Heal/DD) wild durch alle Bäume geskillt und mit Schild+1h Waffe das Arathibecken unsicher gemacht.
Damals hab ich mich nicht gefragt wieso Palas kein Schaden machen. Wurde eingemottet und vor 2-3 Monaten gelöscht, als ich zufällig wieder auf ihn gestoßen bin.
Spiel derzeit aber immer noch ein Paladin - der Schaden macht aber am liebsten heilt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (<3 Pala)


----------



## Lily:) (13. Juni 2010)

Ich habe nur- und wirklich: NUR und ausschließlich Mist gebaut :-D
Sehr zur Belustigung sämtlicher Leute.

Da ging es los mit aufgeregtem "Sind das echte Spieler da? Und da? Und da? Wirklich ECHTE?!?!" gegenüber meinem Mitbewohner 
(heute weiß ich, es waren die Stadtwachen in Darnassus^^) 
und hörte irgendwann vor ein paar Tagen auf mit "Ach, DAS ist mit Reinigen gemeint (Ich bin Schami) ~.~

Alle anderen Fehler entnimmt man sämtlichen Thread-Posts :-D


----------



## cErIaTz (13. Juni 2010)

ohja ich konnte mich noch an emien trial errinern^^

mit lv 1 im Dämmerwald^^

ich hab nimmer rausgefunden^^


----------



## Haramann (13. Juni 2010)

Mein erster Char war auf einem Privatserer *schäm* Doch dahab ich alles falschgemacht was ich falschmahcen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man nehme einen Paladin der 0 Ahnung vom spiel hat, schaden mahcne will, alle punkte stur in den healbaum gepackt hat weil er nicht wusste und ein schild und ein 1hand schwert trug, weil es einfach viel geiler aussah wie eine 2 Hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nja dann wurde ich erstmal aufgeklärt.. dennoch folgten Fehler wie stur nach Ausdauer sockeln oder items nach der Menge der ausdaure beurteilen.. Heute kann ich drüber lachen wie dumm ich doch war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cragg92 (13. Juni 2010)

Mein erster char war ein Tauren Druide... ich bin ohne jegliches Vorwissen in das Spiel gegangen, ich war erstmal total erstaunt, dass der charakter von alleine zuschlägt xD außerdem habe ich den char bis auf lvl 10 hochgespielt ohne ein einziges mal zum Lehrer zu gehen und ich habe mich schon gewundert wie schwer dieses Spiel ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es war kurz nach dem Release von WoW vor 5 Jahren, damals war ich 12 xD


----------



## DarkerO (13. Juni 2010)

Hunter: Nach lesen der Beschreibung (...besitz einen Begleiter) auf Level 1 die ganze Zeit meinen Begleiter gesucht, bis level 20 im Nahkampf gekämpft und dann mit 36 den Skilltree entdeckt, tjoah...
ABER Noob zu sein und alles das erste Mal zu sehen war doch echt das Geilste am Game!


----------



## Grivok (14. Juni 2010)

hab mich verarschen lassen.
hab nen allie gestartet und dann auch noch nen Pala.
habs bis level 10 geschafft, dann ist mir bewusst geworden, dass ich verarscht wurde und ein Pala genau absolut und überhaupt nix kann


----------



## Freakypriest (14. Juni 2010)

Mein erster char (im August 5 Jahre) war ein Priester der heute noch mein Main char ist. Nur damals wollte ich in Raids später heiler sein und habe somit auf heilig gelevelt. Das würde ich bestimmt nicht nocheinmal tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxMardooxx (14. Juni 2010)

Ich bin pro - Ich mach keine Fehler.


----------



## Knallkörper (14. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wtf Ritter?




so hab ich auch grad da gestanden! xD


----------



## Magistinus (14. Juni 2010)

Als Bergmann habe ich mich immer gefreut, wenn mir der Händler ein paar Silber für den Stack Kupferbarren gab. Das war für mich Anreiz immer noch mehr Erze zu hacken bis ich als 45er endlich das Gold für normales Reiten zusammen hatte und damit einer der ersten auf dem Server mit einem Reittiger war. Gut, daß ich nun weiß, es gibt ein Auktionshaus. Das waren Zeiten vor 4 Jahren ohne Questhelper und ähnlichen Firlefanz.


----------



## Knallkörper (14. Juni 2010)

Als ein guter kumpel mir das 52er 2h schwert "Schicksal" geschenkt hatte (da war ich so lvl 30-40 irgendwo) und ich es verkauft hatte mit meinem Krieger da er ja keine Schwerter tragen konnte... 2 tage später hab ich dann erfahren das es Waffenmeister gibt... oh man hab ich mich gefreut!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## olOlOlo (14. Juni 2010)

Hatte ein Hunter als alleresten char keine Kumpels die auch wow zockten habs mir echt nur mal gekauft zum austesten.
Naja der Taure is in Mulgore über den gebirkspass ins Eschetal gefallen (geht^^) da waren natürlich alle mops lvl 20+ und mein Taure lvl 2 ^^
Mir sind dann auch meine pfeile ausgegangen und konnte nur mit der axt arbeiten.
das ende vom Lied war ich konnte nix töten kam nicht weiter ruhestein etc und chatt ein fremdwort also char gelöscht und ein krieger erstellt weil der mit einer axt was töten konnte was der jäger nie schaffte^^


----------



## xBluDBaBYx (14. Juni 2010)

Hey...
Als mein Hexer noch "frisch" war hab ich nie nen Begleiter beschworen, immer nur Schattenblitz gespammt und hatte hauptsächlich Sachen mit Ausdauer an...so um Stufe 50 hab ich dann die Zaubermacht für mich entdeckt x)


----------



## Vultrex (14. Juni 2010)

habe das erste mal mit bc angefangen und habe mir als erstes einen Mage erstellt, der bis heute auch mein Main ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das blöde war nur, dass ich immer abwechselnd 1 Punkt in Arkanbaum danach Feuer danach Frost gesteckt habe, weil die Talente sich alle gut anhörten ^^
So habe ich dann bis lvl 40 weitergemacht bis mich Freunde davon überzeugt haben, ich solle nur in 1 Baum speccen damit ich mehr Dmg mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exigum (14. Juni 2010)

Mein erster Char war ein Untoter Priester, weil ein Freund von mir einen Krieger hatte und er gemeint hat, ich solle in heilen. Der Priester ist nicht höher als Level 8 gekommen. Grund: Meine Rüstung war komplett rot und ich wusste nicht, dass man reparieren kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## charly-sue (14. Juni 2010)

also mein erster char war ein pala vergelter. (hab knapp 9 monate gebraucht bis der 80ig is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) , aber auch nur weil ich zubeginn etwa 7 monate nur beim freund spielen konnte, danach hab ich s mir selbst gekauft und gelvlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wollte ja schliesslich auch raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein freund hat mich dazumal auf das gebracht bzw vor den pc gesetzt und mich gezwungen, weil ich ihm immer auf den ohren lag, dass er nie was mit mir unternimmt sonder immer im wow rumhängt (sprich raidet oder so) 

dann hat er mir n probe account erstellt.....

was ich damals total verpeilt hatte, war dass man die berufe mitskillen sollte, wenn man lvlt, da ich aber leider erst mit lvl 30 schmied gelernt hab, hatte ich auch keine lust mir die erze nach zu farmen... schlussendlich nach dem ich 4 monate 80ig war hat sich n gildenmitglied ein herz genommen und mir die mats für die skills zur verfügung gestellt.

weiteres missgeschick war, dass ich nicht wusste, dass man für den pala ne quest machen musste damit man wiederbeleben erlernen kann. dann war ich nun lvl 50 und konnte keinen rezzen xD

joa dieser lebt auch jetzt noch und is mein main, jetzt mit icc equip is der aber total langweilig.

lvl lieber noch mein dudu und equp mein shadow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Lord Gama (14. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> ... Nen Ally anzufangen.
> http://wowdata.buffe...ar/view/4935927
> http://eu.wowarmory....r=Arthas&cn=ZAM



Buh!! BUH!!!!!

Böser Zam, böse!


ZT:

Ich hab damals mit meinem Mage die ersten 20 Level garnichts geskillt, weil ich nicht wusste, dass es sowas gibt. Danach hab ich einfach irgendwas geskillt was grad toll aussah. 
Man war halt jung und unerfahren. Zu dem Zeitpunkt gabs auch noch keinen Guide weil das Spiel grad in Deutschland anlief ;-)


----------



## Sagmentus (14. Juni 2010)

Mein erster Char war ein Mensch-Krieger (Ich hasse Krieger heute)
Und hab erst mit lvl 34 gemerkt dass es auch andere Optionen außer Auktionshaus und wegwerfen gibt^^

Hab mir auch Items mit Int angezogen usw.

Ein paar Monate später klärte mich ein Frend über die ganzen Sachen auf, ich probierte quesi jede klasse aus (fand jede toll)
Und im Moment hab ich mich in meine kleine Gnom Hexe verliebt und bin fleißig am lvln.

Armory Link:
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Todeswache&cn=Sizikia


----------



## Schulles1986 (14. Juni 2010)

*ALLES GEILE UND LUSTIGE GESCHICHTEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ich hab auch eine:
damals als ich angefangen hatte war wow _0,5 jahre alt_ und ich erstellte mir nen schurken beim kumpel aufm rechner xD
_der schurke wurde maximal stufe 33_ *-.-** weil mein freund der seit release gezockt hatte, gemeint hat, dass der schurke unbedingt auf meucheln geskillt werden muss damit ich hochen schaden mache ;O
aber ich wusste damals nich das ich mit der skillung nur von hinten richtig dmg mache xD: also bin ich stumpf von vorne immer gekommen und noch nichmal in verstohlenheit^^ 
nunja ... das war die anfangszeit wo man kein bock auf lesen hatte usw (ahja ich hab nur auf den stat _rüstung_ geachtet also nich auf_ agi, ap_ oder _hp_)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in thousend needles hab ich den char dann aufgegeben^^ und mir *mein schamie erstellt der bis heute mein main is* !!!! ich zu classic zeiten auf lvl 30-40 in ws sowas von gerockt!!! ( ab 30 , glaub ich , gabs WF!!!!)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MFG *SCHULLE* **VERSTÄRKER4WIN** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grimmige Zockerline (14. Juni 2010)

Ach ja... . WoW war mein 1. MMO.
 Ich habe alle Fehler gemacht, die man so machen kann:


Einen N811 Hunter erstellt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klamotten beim Händler gekauft, weil ich dachte, das muss man so machen. Darum ständig pleite gewesen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit Nahkampfwaffe allein gekämpft, weil meine Pets immer abgehauen sind (warum bloss?^^)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis Lvl 19 nix von Talentbäumen gehört.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, der Hunter hat noch bis Lvl 22 gelebt, bis ich ihm den virtuellen Gnadenschuss versetzt habe. Dann hab ich einen Orc Schami angefangen, der bis heute noch mein Main ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrost (14. Juni 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich hatte einen Mensch Krieger... Und mit Level 35 habe ich erfahren das Intelligenz nichts bringt als Krieger. Dumm nur das ich dann nackt da stand, da ich soviele Int - Sachen hatte. ...



ich hab dafür meinem Magier Stärke auf die Armschiene verzaubert ;-)


----------



## Schulles1986 (14. Juni 2010)

@ grimmlin zockerline 

so in etwa war das bei mir auch xD nur das ich nen schurken hatte un bis 33 gekommen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann hatte ich mir auch nen orc schamanen erstellt ;P 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobenser (14. Juni 2010)

mein erster char war ein hunter (am ende 5 jahre den gespielt), der mit 25 erst merkte, das man tiere zähmen kann und das es einen talentbaum gibt.
mein zweiter char war ein meleepriester.... schild an, dot drauf und mit dolch so lange drauf einstechen bis mob down war. 
mfg bobenser

ps: fand es damals auch notwendig den warri ein bissl int zu spendieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hexxhexx (14. Juni 2010)

Ich habe auf einem anderen Account einen Hexer angefangen und bis ca. 20 gespielt.
Dann habe ich mir einen eigenen Account angelegt und einen neuen Hexer angefangen. Irgendwie war das toll:
Höllische Pets, Gebritzel ... hat mich beeindruckt.
Allerdings hatte ich keine Ahnung von AddOns und Stats.
Ich habe Alles genommen, was höhere Werte als mein aktuelles Equip hatte, mußte jeden Questgeber und jedes Ziel mühsam suchen, war in keiner Gilde und habe bis ca. 61 ohne INIs gelevelt.
Mein Equip war also mies und bunt ^^.
Rota? wtf! Einfach so raushauen, wie es das bischen Mana grad hergab.
Skillung? Immer da, wo sich der Talentpunkt grad gut anhört.
Mit 61 bin ich dann in einer Gilde gelandet und damit ging es dann langsam bergauf. Mein erste INI-Erfahung war Scholo und DB für das Schreckensross.
Wenn ich so überlege, war das eine echt feine Zeit. Kein zackzack und durchrennen. (Stop! kein mimimi!)
Im übrigen bin ich stolz, dass ich für mein 60er Schreckensross noch die wilde Questreihe machen mußte.
Die Mats dafür habe ich aus Nostalgie immer noch auf der Bank und ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich mal jemanden finden könnte, der die Questreihe machen möchte.


----------



## Venoxin (14. Juni 2010)

Hi Buffed-Com.,

Mein erster Char... hmmm das war noch Zeiten.
Ich war damals ein Kacknoob was MMORPG´s angeht. Kein Schimmer was für ne art Spiel das sein sollte.
Kannte Warcraft 3 und hatte mir sehr gut gefallen. So legte ich mir diesen sogenannt (WoW) MMORPG zu.^^

Hatte damals ein Krieger erstellt, hab ihn sogar nach mir benannt (RL-Name). xD 
Ich weiss noch, dass ich, was Gear anging nur auf den Rüstungswert schaute, egal ob blaue, grune, grau, stoff, leder u.s.w....
Das war Wipen ohne Ende bis ins Schlingeldorntal, dieser Krieger wurde nur lvl44.
Dann trat ich meiner ersten Gilde bei und die haben mir alles erklär^^, wie wow so funzt. xD

Ich weiss noch genau wie die Gilde hiess: Thralls Warriors!! Danke mit euch hatte ich meine epischsten WoW erlebnisse! 
Leider gibs die schon lange nicht mehr. 

P.S.: Durch diese Gilde kam ich auch zu buffed.de damals noch blasc irgendwas ;D

Mfg
Venoxin aka Marcio


----------



## Saminia (14. Juni 2010)

Mein erster Char war eine Gnom Kriegerin xD - Der größte Fehler meines Lebens xD
Ich habe das mit den Stellungen überhaupt nicht kapiert und einfach alle Zauber in die Leisten getan die ich hatte und eigentlich immer nur das gedrückt, was geleuchtet hat. Angezogen hab ich alles, was Schwere Rüstung war, weil ich das iwo mitbekommen hatte das man das als Krieger trägt, bis man Platte tragen kann - da war dann auch oft int und wille drauf XD 
Eines der Highlights war außerdem als die Anfrage kam "Hey, Lust DM zu tanken?" ich hab einfach spontan "Ja" gesagt und wusste zu 0% was ich machen soll xD wurde dann relativ schnell wieder gekickt. 
Außerdem habe ich glaube ich erst mit lvl 20 oder so entdeckt, das man reppen kann XD vorher hab ich mich nur gewundert, was das rote männchen am rand mir sagen will xD
Naja iwann hat mein Freund (wegen dem ich WoW angefangen habe) meinen Krieger mal gespielt und naja, nachdem er einen 1200 crit gemacht hat war ich völlig enttäuscht und hab den warri, der da dann ca. lvl 39 war, gelöscht und einen Mage angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit dem bin ich dann, dank vieler Erklärung von Freunden und Gilde sehr gut zurecht gekommen und zock nun schon seit mehr als 3 Jahren^^


----------



## Hexenfluch (14. Juni 2010)

ein tauren schamane auf Rajaxx


----------



## Harkor (14. Juni 2010)

Mein erster Char war ein Trolljäger namens Harkor, daher auch der Name hier im Forum.
Lustig das Blizz einen NPC in die Grizzlyhügel gestellt hat, einen Zwerg, der genauso heisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hatte mit nur die Fähigkeiten meines Pets (ein Tiger) nicht richtig durchgelesen und es war die ganze Zeit "Ducken" eingeschaltet. Als ich das endlich bemerkt hatte, hatte ich schon eine andere Klasse angefangen, weil das Leveln mit einem Pet, das die Aggro nicht hält, recht schwer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ausserdem hatten meine Freunde auf einem anderen Server komplett neu angefangen, weshalb ich den Harkor noch bis Level 55 gespielt hab, damit ich auf dem Server einen DK austesten konnte. Das ist ja nun auch nicht mehr nötig, aber der Jäger steht immer noch bei 55 rum.
Vielleicht spiel ich den irgendwann nochmal so hoch, das Harkor den Harkor treffen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edit sagt mir grad, das 74 anderen der Name, den ich mir ausgedacht hatte, auch eingefallen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bremgor (14. Juni 2010)

Also, ich hab, wenn ich mich recht entsinne gut ein halbes Jahr vor Bc angefangen, weil ein KUmpel von mir auch zockte. Hab mir erstmal einen Zwerg Krieger gemacht und ebenfalls viele Fehler gemacht(Talentbäume geskillt ohne Sinn, immer mit Schild rumgerannt, Jäger im pvp gefragt warum sie so schnell schießen und warum ihre Schüsse bunt sind etc.).Ab Level 16 hab ich dann aus irgendeinem Grund nur noch ws gemacht. War mit Level 20 schon halb wohlwollend. Als mein Kumpel das gesehen hat, hat der erst mal große Augen bekommen(er wusste bis 30 nicht, dass es Schlachtfelder gab). 

Hab den Charakter dann gelöscht als ich feststellt, dass mein Kumpel auf nem anderen Server war und dort nen Pala angefangen, der bis heute den Namen einer bekannten herr der ringe figur trägt(unglaublich wieviele dumme sprüche da anfangs kamen).Tja und er ist bis heute mein hart erarbeiteter Main. Ich hab 1,5 oder 2 JAHRE gebraucht, bis er 70 war!An dem Abend hab ich mich so gefreut( weiß noch genau, dass er um 0:02 70 wurde durch eins der fliegenden Viecher im Schattenmondtal, um 0:06 sein Flugmount hatte und um 0:12 sein erstes Epic(s1healkolben)).Danach gab es für mich nur noch einen festen Tagesplan: Gold farmen, Gold farmen und jeden Tag 3 alteracs für besseres gear.Dann endlich epicmount! und dann wieder die daylies für den netherdrachen(hab dabei durch bergbau gut 1,5k gold verdient + daylies).Un weil ich soviele eier fand, hatte ich 2 tage nach meinem freund meinen netherdrachen! Jaja, wenn ich mich so erinnere war bc doch ne geile Zeit!


----------



## Versace83 (14. Juni 2010)

ich hab mit BC angefangen und mein erster char war ein männlicher Nachtelfen Hunter... wenn das allein nicht schon ein rießen Fehler war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



den habe ich allerdings nur bis knapp 30 gespielt... von einem Skilltree wusste ich anfangs natürlich überhaupt nichts bis mir ein Kumpel sagte dass es soetwas gibt und man diesen auch nutzen sollte... geskillt wurde dann willkürlich ^^ und warum sollte ein hunter nicht mit 2 fauswaffen rumrennen, die er bei einem Händler gekauft hat, so wie den größten teil seiner Rüstung, die keine stats hatten, nur weil es besser aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zuckal-Deme (14. Juni 2010)

Also mein erster Char war ein Mensch Krieger. Als ich so Level 20 war berichtete ein Kumpel von dem großen Sturmwind und das man da so viele Sachen machen kann. Mit Level 25 oder so hab ich dann erst gewusst wo Sturmwind ist.^^


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (14. Juli 2010)

*malwiederausderdunklenkellereckerauskram*
^^ naja vielleicht haben ja noch paar ne lustige story zu ihrem ersten char damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redrak (14. Juli 2010)

Also mein erster Char war ein Nachtelf Dudu weil´s mich so fasziniert hat dass die ihre Gestalt wechseln können und als ich dann das erste mal gestorben bin war ich erstmal total geschockt und hab mir gedacht:"Oh,scheiße! Ich bin tot."
Und ich war vorher schon (danach erst recht) ziemlich vorsichtig. Sonst hatte ich keine Probleme mit dem hab ich aber dann auch ab 20 oder 30 gelöscht hab echt keine Ahnung mehr weils mir einfach langweilig wurde.
Ich hätte wahrscheinlich auch mehr Fehler gemacht,aber da ich durch meinen Vater an WoW geraten bin hat der mir das alles schon erklärt wodurch das dann kein Problem darstellte die erste Stunde hat der mir dann auch zugeguckt,geholfen und mir noch einige Sachen erklärt.


----------



## leonnator (14. Juli 2010)

Mein erster Char war ein Zwergen Jäger.
Dann hat nen Freund empfohlen nen Schamanen zu spielen da er sich in Tiere verwandeln kann.:/
Ja ich weiß....wir waren totale Idioten.
Naja jetzt ist der Schami 80ig und mein Main ;D


----------



## Andey_124 (14. Juli 2010)

Mein erster Char war ein Troll Schamane.
Bis 25 Gelevelt, dann war ich zu blöd weiterzumachen und hab Schmied auf 200 geskillt, in der Meinung, die Fähigkeit mit Metallen umzugehen würde mich stärker machen.
Name und Server weiß ich nichtmehr.

Offtopic: Wuhu mein erster Post auf Buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fedaykin (14. Juli 2010)

Mein Main ist auch bzw. war auch mein erster und einziger Char.

Gnom Hexenmeister. 

Und es wurde nie langweilig mit dem Charakter. Schon erstaunlich wie man 5 Jahre an ein und derselben Klasse festhängen kann.


----------



## Fahrenheit (14. Juli 2010)

Mein erster Charakter war ein Nachtelf Druide mitte 2006 auf dem Server Khaz' goroth. Obwohl das Spiel neu für mich war, hab ich mich im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen Anfängern vorher über das Spiel sowie die Klasse informiert und wusste was Talentbäume, Berufe, Städte, Fähigkeiten und und und sind. Wirklich gravierende oder "peinliche" Fehler hab ich nicht gemacht.


----------



## Magicen1433 (14. Juli 2010)

Mein char warn Alli Druide auf Tirion.. damals hab ich noch geklickt xD wenn ich nur dran denke wird mir übel xD ca. ein jahr dannach als der char dann 60 war (ca. da wo BC rauskam) hab ich auf nem andren Server wegen nem Kumpel nen Mage gemacht, der druide hängt heute auf lvl 78 aber ich zock den so gut wie garnicht mehr..^^


----------



## ...SKIP... (14. Juli 2010)

also ich für meinen teil hab mich erstens seehhrrr lange gefragt was Dungeons bedeutet und was ein Ragefireabgrund ist oder ich wusste lange nicht das es og gibt^^
ausserdem hab ich alles angezogen was gut aussah da ich wusste das ich nicht wusste was ich anziehen sollte^^
MfG SkipX


----------



## Set0 (14. Juli 2010)

Mit meinem ersten Char... speziell eigendlich garnichts! Mein größter Fehler war es nur, dass ich nach längerer Zeit von der Horder zur Allianz gewechselt bin. Mein alter Server (PvP) wurde aufeinmal so leeeer und die einzigste Alternative war ein Paladin auf einem anderen PvP Server. Ich hab den Paladin nur leider zu lieb gewonnen und bin daher auch bei der Allianz geblieben. Jeder Versuch wieder zur Horde zu wechseln schlug fehl. Einmal weil ich den Paladin nicht aufgeben wollte und ich Blutelfen nicht leiden kann und weil ich keinen passenden Server gefunden hab. Leider bin ich später dann auch auf einen PvE-Server geganngen und das war mein zweiter größter Fehler!

Doch sobald es Tauren-Paladine gibt, werd ich nun endlich was ernstes darauß machen und komplett wechseln, sofern sich ein anständiger PvP Server finden lässt... jemand eine Idee (darf auch Englisch sein)?


----------



## Fr3ak3r (14. Juli 2010)

mein erster char war ein Nachtelf Druide auf Mal'Ganis, obwohl ich eigentlich Horde spielen wollte, der char hat leider nur lvl30 erreicht und ist auch schon vor langer zeit gelöscht worden, da ich wow damals langweilig fand.
jetzt hab ich nen 80er schami als main, aber der allianz bin ich treu geblieben ^^


----------

